# Frame off restoration



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This car belongs to Lipe, know here on lay it low as Lipe328. Untouchable Car Club member from Lansing Michigan. Frame off on this one. It is going to take us awhile on this one so we will keep pics posted as we progress. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: More


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: More


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Untouchable C.C Members working on the car. We worked from 11pm to 4am car was in one piece when we started and pictures show our progress. Thanks to the Untouchable C.C members who came over and helped Lipe tonight.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

i want to thank all of the untouchable c.c members for helping......... can't wait to be done and riding this summer. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Last Summer


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOOKS GREAT..keep us updated as u go along :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

KEEP US UPDATED NOT VERY MANY PEOPLE DO FRAME OFFS HERE


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Progress :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STINKY PINKY (Feb 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

SWETT!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looking good


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks good mijo. that looks like a caballero not a el camino


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

so when are we gonna start to box the frame in.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Way sweet guys!! Hey that looks like the Harbor Freight sandblaster I just ordered... Like it?? Looks like it works good.
Wats the paint gonna be on this ?? Overhaulin' hasn't got much speed on you guys...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Feb 17 2006, 02:27 PM~4868514
> *Way sweet guys!!  Hey that looks like the Harbor Freight sandblaster I just ordered...  Like it??  Looks like it works good.
> Wats the paint gonna be on this ??  Overhaulin' hasn't got much speed on you guys...
> *


i use the one from h.f.. it works ok if you got good air supply, but itll take a while :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 17 2006, 08:32 AM~4866973
> *looks good mijo.  that looks like a caballero not a el camino
> *


Yep its a Caballero :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 17 2006, 08:42 AM~4867040
> *so when are we gonna start to box the frame in.
> *



Working on that now. When the welder has free time.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Feb 17 2006, 12:27 PM~4868514
> *Way sweet guys!!  Hey that looks like the Harbor Freight sandblaster I just ordered...  Like it??  Looks like it works good.
> Wats the paint gonna be on this ??  Overhaulin' hasn't got much speed on you guys...
> *


The blaster came from TSC and it worked great for its size. Perfect for home hobby use... :biggrin: The colors have not been decided yet but they will be in the green family :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 17 2006, 06:08 PM~4870588
> *i use the one from h.f.. it works ok if you got good air supply, but itll take a while :biggrin:
> *


Yes it does take awhile. workes the compressor pretty good... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

restoring or customizing????????????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

SO WHEN IS YOUR BOY COMIN THROUGH TO WORK ON THAT FRAME,WE GOT LIMITED TIME B4 SUMMER HITS AND WE GOTTA RIDE.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2006, 05:12 AM~4873552
> *restoring or customizing????????????????
> *


customizing :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 18 2006, 05:03 PM~4876306
> *SO WHEN IS YOUR BOY COMIN THROUGH TO WORK ON THAT FRAME,WE GOT LIMITED TIME B4 SUMMER HITS AND WE GOTTA RIDE.
> *


I know, but don't want to rush this one too fast.........has to look really nice


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

remember when :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

damn you cats puttin in work! much props to your club!and that ride of yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks man, lipe is my nephew and he's 18yrs old and deserves to have his ride done we been workin hard on it for years to get it to where it's at now. i have to give a big thanks to my club members who have been puttin in long hours to get it done. so thanks untouchable c. c. per eber...bato locos.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 20 2006, 07:25 AM~4886274
> *i have to give a big thanks to my club members who have been puttin in long hours to get it done. so thanks untouchable c. c. per eber...bato locos.
> *


I want to say thanks again for all off the help and support I have recieved from my car club....much love :thumbsup: :biggrin: per eber


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

A little progress, working 6 days a week right now so work on the car has been kind of slow. Had another great night on Tuesday, got the body in place for blasting. Thanks Wayne, Zack, and Luis for the help. Gotta keep moving on this one because we got a couple more to get done before summer gets here...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i dont think this will make it to indy this year fellas,what you think?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like a realy solid elco good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: progress


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up guys putting in major work. love it, great job


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

did i ever tell you guys i hate sandblasting? :angry: :angry:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 1 2006, 09:15 PM~4957096
> *did i ever tell you guys i hate sandblasting? :angry:  :angry:
> *



I agree this was no fun or easy task, but it made all of the difference in the world. thanks again guys. that car was not light and i couldn't of got it with out my club..................bato loco per eber :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice work, love it, keep um comming!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lots of work huh mijo?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Mar 3 2006, 11:33 AM~4968140
> *Nice work, love it, keep um comming!!!!
> *


thanks man. I work a lot so progress is on the slow down. we'll get it done before the summer but you don't ever know with michigan :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2006, 04:15 PM~4981666
> *Nice!
> *


Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 5 2006, 04:14 PM~4981663
> *lots of work huh mijo?
> *


crazy amount of work, but it will be worth it


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

UPS came in today :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

hydro's are in :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

can't wait to get started :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Props for getting help on it, everytime I ask for help it seems like everyone's phones are off.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 7 2006, 10:35 AM~4993939
> *can't wait to get started :biggrin:
> *


god dam what you need 8 jars of kandy for :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn ! Somebody gots some funds . You guys might be able to finish by summer looking good . Keep it up and send me a setup to Arizona . :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 7 2006, 10:41 AM~4994006
> *Damn ! Somebody gots some funds . You guys might be able to finish by summer looking good . Keep it up and send me a setup to Arizona .  :biggrin:
> *


I have worked on a lot of people's cars and now it is time for my own. I figured if I'm going to redo my car I should do it right. Kandy frame, Kandy engine compartment, bed, and under the car. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 7 2006, 10:37 AM~4993961
> *Props for getting help on it, everytime I ask for help it seems like everyone's phones are off.
> *


much thanks to the Untouchable C.C :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Why don't you powder coat your frame they have kandy paint too . I think it would be a lot more durable and like you said do it right just my 2 cents .


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 7 2006, 10:51 AM~4994074
> *Why don't you powder coat your frame they have kandy paint too . I think it would be a lot more durable and like you said do it right just my 2 cents .
> *


If you use a good kandy and clear then you shouldn't have any problems. I have seen powder coating and it doesn't seem to be any stronger.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 7 2006, 10:54 AM~4994091
> *If you use a good kandy and clear then you shouldn't have any problems. I have seen powder coating and it doesn't seem to be any stronger.
> *


yup,bottom out on kandy or powder coat and its coming off anyways.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 7 2006, 11:42 AM~4994377
> *yup,bottom out on kandy or powder coat and its coming off anyways.
> *


yes sir..


----------



## INSPIRATIONS CEN. (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

progress :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks kevin, dave, and chance for working all night till i got out of work. much love :thumbsup: BATO LOCO PER EBER


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

soory guys i couldnt make it got off at 9:30 pm had to be back at work at 7:00 am


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

SAND BLASTING IS FUCKING DONE PER EBER AND EBER......NEVER AGAIN. I think I lost ten years off my life and the garage well it lost a couple too. Meeting tonight then its back to the garage time to do a little spring cleaning..... and then some more cleaning, and then some more cleaning, and then some more.... if the outside of the garage doors look like this then you know whats inside...lol bring your dust masks.......


Thanks to the guys who helped last night, see you all in a couple hours...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sand blasting is all over. spent the night cleaning the garage. Thanks Wayne and Zack for helping, Luis and Dave I know you would have been there if you could have.. Garage is starting to look like a garage again lol. Time to start getting some serious work done on this body. I want to personally thank everyone who has been here helping Lepi and me on this car. If it was one night or 20 nights you helped you have gotten us to where we are today. Some of you only have one or two days off a week and you give alot of that time to this car and this club.. cant thank you all enough for that. Just know that any thing I can do to help any of you you got it. We started doing shit we had never done before and look at us now, painting, welding, sand blasting, frame off, ect. We can do anything if we put our minds and labor to it.. I know that we have work to do on other cars like Zacks, Waynes if he decides to. Luis needs his car painted. Dave needs some parts painted before Indy. I want you all to know that we will get these things done and that I am thinking about them. I have not forgotten about any of you. Lets keep up the good work and move forward.. Sorry this was so long but its nice to have people like you guys around... Now I have to go watch blood in blood out . 

ooyay crusito, do you still have your poison inks. put the needew in esay..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks a real nice :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 10 2006, 03:34 AM~5016490
> *Sand blasting is all over. spent the night cleaning the garage. Thanks Wayne and Zack for helping, Luis and Dave I know you would have been there if you could have.. Garage is starting to look like a garage again lol. Time to start getting some serious work done on this body. I want to personally thank everyone who has been here helping Lepi and me on this car. If it was one night or 20 nights you helped you have gotten us to where we are today. Some of you only have one or two days off a week and you give alot of that time to this car and this club.. cant thank you all enough for that. Just know that any thing I can do to help any of you you got it. We started doing shit we had never done before and look at us now, painting, welding, sand blasting, frame off, ect.  We can do anything if we put our minds and labor to it.. I know that we have work to do on other cars like Zacks, Waynes if he decides to. Luis needs his car painted. Dave needs some parts painted before Indy. I want you all to know that we will get these things done and that I am thinking about them. I have not forgotten about any of you. Lets keep up the good work and move forward..  Sorry this was so long but its nice to have people like you guys around... Now I have to go watch blood in blood out .
> 
> ooyay crusito, do you still have your poison inks. put the needew in esay..
> *


pretty much what he said. Thanks alot for everyone's help and time. I couldn't have done it wit out cha. and by the way "blood in blood out". :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 11 2006, 12:55 AM~5024002
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I LIKE CLEANIN BETTER THAN SANDBLASTIN :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey fuckers-I think I got us a hook up.My boys brother works for a body shop in mason.They have a downdraft booth with heat! I know thats where my droptop is getting sprayed :biggrin: Paint the botom there in the garage and put it back together and we can spay the top of it in the downdraft! :biggrin: I will be hollaring Peace!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 12 2006, 12:15 AM~5030009
> * Hey fuckers-I think I got us a hook up.My boys brother works for a body shop in mason.They have a downdraft booth with heat! I know thats where my droptop is getting sprayed :biggrin:    Paint the botom there in the garage and put it back together and we can spay the top of it in the downdraft!  :biggrin:  I will be hollaring Peace!
> *


good look :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 1 2006, 09:15 PM~4957096
> *did i ever tell you guys i hate sandblasting? :angry:  :angry:
> *




You mean some people actualy like sandblasting? :0 lol

by the way..... good topic, good work, and a great project :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no i think everyone hates to sandblast. just had to remind my homies once again. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 12 2006, 03:55 PM~5033459
> *You mean some people actualy like sandblasting?  :0  lol
> 
> by the way..... good topic, good work, and a great project :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup: sand blasting was not fun at all but it made a big difference. I'm just glad its over and we can get started on the body. Frame is at a friends house getting reinforced. A lot of work ahead of us. I'm just glad I have friends to back me up. BATO LOCO PER EBER :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 12 2006, 03:55 PM~5033459
> *You mean some people actualy like sandblasting?  :0   lol
> 
> by the way..... good topic, good work, and a great project :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Mi Estilo thanks again for all your help when I was first getting started. Look what your advice and help has done for me..... Thanks A MILLION BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Your welcom but..........it's you that is making it all happen


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 15 2006, 12:30 AM~5051318
> *Looking good.
> *


Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

How you guys fixing that rust I saw on the bottom. Especially the part that is just pitted bad, not rusted all the way out??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 15 2006, 05:01 AM~5051870
> *How you guys fixing that rust I saw on the bottom.  Especially the part that is just pitted bad, not rusted all the way out??
> *




New panels just came in today.. out with the old metal in with the new.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NICE


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Getting back at this tonight.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sanding off the eight layers of paint and primer...... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DAMN , thats like a whole roll of tape on the back window


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress 13 hours tonight.


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

Nice work... it takes balls to tackle a project like that.


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

how long it take you to sand that bad boy down using what grit


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WashPaChris 64_@Mar 23 2006, 08:28 AM~5104627
> *Nice work...  it takes balls to tackle a project like that.
> *


Thanks man, believe me it was a lot of work but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79Cadillac_@Mar 23 2006, 08:34 AM~5104651
> *how long it take you to sand that bad boy down using what grit
> *


it took a while with the sand blasting. IT WAS A MESS. we sand blasted the frame and my udercarriage. we used this stuff called "Black Magnum" instead of sand its like coal. we sanded down the body with 36 grit so that the sand blaster wouldn't damage the body of the car and then went over it with 80.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

An other long night tonight. :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 22 2006, 04:21 PM~5100975
> *DAMN  , thats like a whole roll of tape on the back window
> *


LOL hell yea u know it is :thumbsup: It was free,and those guys are some ruff basturds-they tore the paper i did already.lol I should did the winshied too. lol


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 23 2006, 07:12 PM~5108395
> *looks good :cheesy:
> *


thanks man


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 8 2006, 05:13 AM~4801558
> *Progress :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn homie you must of been there for hours with that small sandblaster 
i've used one and it took forever


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 23 2006, 10:44 PM~5109677
> *damn homie you must of been there for hours with that small sandblaster
> i've used one and it took forever
> *


actually wasn't that bad. got the job done. that all I needed. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lots of progress tonight





































More


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey fuckers this wasnt your first one was it. especially Chance :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

still working hard at it.. between having 2 jobs and still getting work on my car is hard to do.. it will be worth when it is all said and done... got my frame back.. doing a few finishing touches :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: some more work done on the car.. getting the hang of the new welder..a-arms and trailing arms done on to the rest of the car.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thats nice , chance you ever get that welder to stop burning that side panel??


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

lookin real good


----------



## lnap (Mar 3, 2006)

looks good


----------



## impalachris (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 23 2006, 07:01 AM~5104536
> *progress 13 hours tonight.
> *


are you going to keep the marker lights? i shaved them on my elco. looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Apr 9 2006, 07:08 AM~5206470
> *lookin real good
> *


thanks man


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalachris_@Apr 9 2006, 08:35 AM~5206738
> *are you going to keep the marker lights? i shaved them on my elco. looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i'm going to keep the lights...my car is actually a caballero but same difference as an el camino.. :biggrin:


----------



## impalachris (Aug 8, 2003)

my elco is being built as a driver(I think), so i can put my impala on a rotissarie hopefully


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalachris_@Apr 9 2006, 10:20 PM~5211129
> *my elco is being built as a driver(I think), so i can put my impala on a rotissarie hopefully
> *


my caballero was a daily driver last year, but this year its going to be a little better then last year. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you guys are doing great, making great progress. shit i may have to start getting interested again :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

a little more work done on the frame.. tomorrow it will be all done and painted.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam i would of done alot more reinforcing on that frame while its out,beading over the factory welds doesnt do much,but tight work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

paint that beyotch. what color is it going?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 13 2006, 07:03 PM~5236779
> *dam i would of done alot more reinforcing on that frame while its out,beading over the factory welds doesnt do much,but tight work
> *


thanks man... not going to hop it.. the factory welds where bad and running a weld down the seams will keep it together a lot better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 13 2006, 07:18 PM~5236869
> *paint that beyotch. what color is it going?
> *


trying to get to it.. layed the base down earlier.. working on the candy right now... the frame is a organic green and a lime gold mix.. the body will be a organic green patterned out with different base coats.. hard to find time working to much.. expensive hobby.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

waiting for flash time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Man Im loving this thread. Seriously you should have it moved to the projects rides section in readers rides and you would really get some views!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2006, 08:17 PM~5237355
> * Man Im loving this thread. Seriously you should have it moved to the projects rides section in readers  rides and you would really get some  views!
> *


thanks man have been working really hard on this one..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: first coat :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: second coat


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

third :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hell fucking yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

on our way out for the final coat of candy..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

patiently waiting


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

debating on another coat?? starting to get depth..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

going for 5!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

got my a-arms done too.. extended 1in. and reinforced.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

all done.. waiting to go lay the clear.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Thats nice as hell GOOD Job :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

beautiful...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

all done.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

candy paint drippin off the frame>> :buttkick:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

That is a really nice color for that type of green. very nice now lets get the body done. hey Lipe you getting excited yet :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: Lipe took his ass home he is dead tired. Frame is fucking nice. Custom color organic green mixed with lime gold. Silver base. OHH and did I mention SATA IS THE SHIT..... LAID LIKE GLASS.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice work guys, wish I could have built my car that fast.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks like a apple jolly rancher :biggrin:  nice job .not to bad for a white boy from the barro.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeet uffin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

nice work i like the color :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 14 2006, 02:36 AM~5238867
> *:biggrin: Lipe took his ass home he is dead tired. Frame is fucking nice. Custom color organic green mixed with lime gold. Silver base. OHH and did I mention SATA IS THE SHIT..... LAID LIKE GLASS.
> *


i mixed those kandies up and wanted to try it out... havent tried it yet... been a bit skeptical how it would look over the silver but i still have the kandies mixed up so i see it looks goodddd so i think ima go ahead and use it!....cars looking great... good to see a carclub helping each other out.... it aint like that no more around here... i help all my club members out and when its time to work on my car evryone disapears except for "japSW20" andhe lives 2 hours away so its impossible for me to get help on my car!...lol this shits coming out good! makes me wanna go out and start replacing panels on my 63... i gotta finish my regal first tho!...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5240988
> *i mixed those kandies up and wanted to try it out... havent tried it yet... been a bit skeptical how it would look over the silver but i still have the kandies mixed up so i see it looks goodddd so i think ima go ahead and use it!....cars looking great... good to see a carclub helping each other out.... it aint like that no more around here... i help all my club members out and when its time to work on my car evryone disapears except for "japSW20" andhe lives 2 hours away so its impossible for me to get help on my car!...lol this shits coming out good! makes me wanna go out and start replacing panels on my 63... i gotta finish my regal first tho!...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 07:41 AM~5239649
> *looks like a apple jolly rancher :biggrin:   nice job .not to bad for a white boy from the barro.
> *


Does a white boy get a vl placa yet???????? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn nice!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 14 2006, 01:33 AM~5238859
> *That is a really nice color for that type of green. very nice now lets get the body done.  hey Lipe you getting excited yet :biggrin:
> *


still don't believe we are as far as we are in 2 and half months..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yea ,alot of work ,wish i could help out alot more but i got to spend some time with my girl and kids


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 09:11 PM~5245044
> *hell yea ,alot of work ,wish i could help out alot more but i got to spend some time with my girl and kids
> *


It's all good I still love ya "cream" :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

we stripped the whole car in 4 hours and its takin the rest of the time to do this other shit.but it'll be a hater shaker this year :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

ouch thats a tight colour..looking very tasty boys..keep it up..good to see things come on.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Apr 14 2006, 07:51 AM~5239720
> *nice work i like the color  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5240988
> *i mixed those kandies up and wanted to try it out... havent tried it yet... been a bit skeptical how it would look over the silver but i still have the kandies mixed up so i see it looks goodddd so i think ima go ahead and use it!....cars looking great... good to see a carclub helping each other out.... it aint like that no more around here... i help all my club members out and when its time to work on my car evryone disapears except for "japSW20" andhe lives 2 hours away so its impossible for me to get help on my car!...lol this shits coming out good! makes me wanna go out and start replacing panels on my 63... i gotta finish my regal first tho!...lol
> *


panels are that bad if you have the right things..the color came out relly good over the silver base... good luck with your car.. :thumbsup: post some pics.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Apr 15 2006, 03:27 PM~5249192
> *ouch thats a tight colour..looking very tasty boys..keep it up..good to see things come on.
> *


jolly rancher green..lol :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 14 2006, 02:28 PM~5242624
> *Damn nice!
> *


thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2006, 01:40 AM~5238872
> *Nice work guys, wish I could have built my car that fast.
> *


it took a lot of work from my and my friends.. thanks to all that have helped on my car. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 16 2006, 05:33 PM~5254904
> *panels are that bad if you have the right things..the color came out relly good over the silver base... good luck with your car.. :thumbsup:  post some pics.
> *


yeah i got the right tools and i got the replacement panels... i just dont wanna get into that car till i finish my regal and my regal still gots a decent amount of work to go.. but yeah man this caballero is looking tyte... some one was gunna give me one of these but i didnt take it cause i didnt know it looked like an elcamino exactly...lol so i said fuck it... now i wish i woulda got it...lol well yeah keep posting pics shits looking tyte!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 18 2006, 08:21 AM~5265070
> *yeah i got the right tools and i got the replacement panels... i just dont wanna get into that car till i finish my regal and my regal still gots a decent amount of work to go.. but yeah man this caballero is looking tyte... some one was gunna give me one of these but i didnt take it cause i didnt know it looked like an elcamino exactly...lol so i said fuck it... now i wish i woulda got it...lol well yeah keep posting pics shits looking tyte!
> *


thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking phat!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 22 2006, 05:31 AM~5291417
> *progress
> 
> 
> ...


those pictures remind me of "dady would you liek some sausages" :roflmao: good job though cant wait to see how its going to look with EVERYthing painted


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

"dady would you liek some sausages" lol ... can't wait neither... have a couple of days off this week so should be able to get a lot of work done on the car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 22 2006, 10:33 AM~5291970
> *looking phat!
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

nice progress homie, you should quit one of them jobs so you can finish it...j/k. can't wait to see it done


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Apr 22 2006, 06:10 PM~5293808
> *nice progress homie, you should quit one of them jobs so you can finish it...j/k.  can't wait to see it done
> *


i know right.. have to work hard in order to get it done.. we are hoping for june for it to be all done..motor and interior still needs to be done to..


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

car/parts lookin great im moving in you guys direction slooowly


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Apr 22 2006, 06:49 PM~5294020
> *car/parts lookin great im moving in you guys direction slooowly
> *


its some hard work and takes a lot of time but it will be worth it in the end.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 23 2006, 12:31 AM~5295109
> *its some hard work and takes a lot of time but it will be worth it in the end.. :biggrin:
> *


you got that right! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

can you say esprite? hell yea looks nice, cant wait till we put the motor in.you gettin the polished intake or just the non-polished? oh yea word of advise people dont pound in a arm bushings with a hammer from american eagle the head will fly off and smash your fuckin finger. :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 25 2006, 10:42 PM~5314307
> *getting closer :biggrin:
> *



looking very good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

looks dam clean for not having any chrome.i love clean rolling frames :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:25 PM~5314595
> *can you say esprite? hell yea looks nice, cant wait till we put the motor in.you gettin the polished intake or just the non-polished? oh yea word of advise people dont pound in a arm bushings with a hammer from american eagle the head will fly off and smash your fuckin finger. :biggrin:  :nono:
> *


WHY YOU NO SAY SODA!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 26 2006, 07:41 AM~5316201
> *looks dam clean for not having any chrome.i love clean rolling frames :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2006, 10:28 PM~5314616
> *looking very good
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Im digging the DEW!! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 26 2006, 12:28 PM~5317988
> *Im digging the DEW!! :biggrin:
> *


wanted the frame to be bright :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

the body is going a darker organic green :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 26 2006, 07:41 AM~5316201
> *looks dam clean for not having any chrome.i love clean rolling frames :biggrin:
> *


a little more chrome next year will be O.K :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 26 2006, 02:32 PM~5318018
> *the body is going a darker organic green :thumbsup:
> *


I still need to come up with the color idea for mine? I wanted to go with something like thats alredy on it but I want it a tad more green instead of lime gold, I might fade up from the side panels and go bottom darker to top lighter! who knows? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Did You just used a silver or gold base and lime gold for the parts ?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 26 2006, 05:00 PM~5318600
> *Did You just used a silver or gold  base and lime gold for the parts ?
> *


silver base :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Whats up got some more done last night. Zack and Luis were here untill pive in da monin. Last patch panel is being a bitch but we will get it. Got the linkage on the front end and done with the frame for a minute. Time to get some serious body work done..... :biggrin: :biggrin: I just want to paint can a white boy lay some candy??????


----------



## impalachris (Aug 8, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its nice to see something different, theres so many x frame build up and stuff, just nice to see a different type build up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yea :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WASSSAPONING?WERES MY GRAPE SODA??????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE, NICE PROJECT. OF ALL THE THINGS I SEEN, THE ONLY THING THAT CAUGHT MY EYE WAS THE DRIVE SHAFT. MAKE SURE THAT YOU DID NOT UNBALANCE IT WHEN YOU PAINTED IT, AND LET ME KNOW, CAUSE I WAS GONNA DO SOME WICKED SHIT WITH MINE, AND I WAS WARNED BY MY DRIVE SHAFT GUY THAT HEAVY COATS LIKE KANDY CAN TOSS YOUR DRIVE SHAFT OUTTA BALANCE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 06:21 AM~5342367
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE, NICE PROJECT.  OF ALL THE THINGS I SEEN, THE ONLY THING THAT CAUGHT MY EYE WAS THE DRIVE SHAFT.  MAKE SURE THAT YOU DID NOT UNBALANCE IT WHEN YOU PAINTED IT, AND LET ME KNOW, CAUSE I WAS GONNA DO SOME WICKED SHIT WITH MINE, AND I WAS WARNED BY MY DRIVE SHAFT GUY THAT HEAVY COATS LIKE KANDY CAN TOSS YOUR DRIVE SHAFT OUTTA BALANCE
> *


shouldnt really throw it out of balance unles you use like 2 pounds of paint.as long as its balanced you could engrave it plate it,paint and it shoudl be fine


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 06:21 AM~5342367
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE, NICE PROJECT.  OF ALL THE THINGS I SEEN, THE ONLY THING THAT CAUGHT MY EYE WAS THE DRIVE SHAFT.  MAKE SURE THAT YOU DID NOT UNBALANCE IT WHEN YOU PAINTED IT, AND LET ME KNOW, CAUSE I WAS GONNA DO SOME WICKED SHIT WITH MINE, AND I WAS WARNED BY MY DRIVE SHAFT GUY THAT HEAVY COATS LIKE KANDY CAN TOSS YOUR DRIVE SHAFT OUTTA BALANCE
> *


wtf for one no it wont, 2 you are suppose to be spraying even coats so it would stay the same . and if that was the cas it would fuck up when it was chromed due to the heat of the polishing and the buildup of material,. so he will be ok


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its not going to mess the drive shaft at all, paint goes on alot thinner than u would think


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: working on it right now will post pics later.....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you prodicted a finish date for it yet?

can't wait for the first "in-da-sun" pic when it's all done :thumbsup:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 30 2006, 11:01 PM~5346768
> *progress :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult is that trick with the Mattress and the wall, I'd like to strip my undercoating off my Fury that way?? Any damage from the weight at all??
Thanks! Looking really good!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

haha,you forgot to tuck in that body ontop of that mattres and kiis it goodnight :roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@May 1 2006, 05:21 AM~5347912
> *How difficult is that trick with the Mattress and the wall, I'd like to strip my undercoating off my Fury that way??  Any damage from the weight at all??
> Thanks!  Looking really good!
> *


None at all the body is resting on the mattress and we have it supported in the front and back with stands. Done this a couple time never had any problems. Its a lot cheaper than spending a 1000 dollars on a rotisserie. If we had plans on doing alot of frame offs like this we would get one but this will be the last..For awhile anyway :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 30 2006, 10:47 PM~5347059
> *Have you prodicted a finish date for it yet?
> 
> can't wait for the first "in-da-sun" pic when it's all done :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up Mi Estilo. Looking at a couple more monts untill the car is compleatly finished. Paint on the body well that could be as early as next month.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 1 2006, 08:53 AM~5348783
> *haha,you forgot to tuck in that body ontop of that mattres and kiis it goodnight :roflmao:
> *



Hey we are sleeping on the floor here.. Lowriders come first....LOL.. What ever works to get the job done... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well underbody is epoxy primed and waiting for me to get up today and lay some base coat. My boy Wayne hooked up the fire wall shave that turned out nice as hell. I would post pics but it seems that my camera grew feet and walked off some where... Color is going on tonight........ Will find camera when I get up... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ill be on ehre tonight waiting for those pics


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 2 2006, 02:00 PM~5357948
> *ill be on ehre tonight waiting for those pics
> *



Well I just found my camera in the bottom of the trash bag. Seems that my daughter thought it belonged in there. LOL. Right now I just layed the second coat of base down one more then WAIT..... Still laying color tonight it might be real late before I am done.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Silver base is down... Three coats going to give it a couple hours with the heat up. Then color... :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats purty :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: the underbody is all done... ready to go back on the prame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 10:23 PM~5360652
> *nice...
> *


thanx...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what color candy coat is that, looks about like my truck


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaam lookin good


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

hoo hoo hoo...looking damn good there guys..damn good. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah fellas. i was tryin to get over there last night but it started a bunch of problems with my ol lady. had to cuddle :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DOES A WHITE BOY????? YES, HE DOES!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

thats as good as finding a naked model laying on her side on that mattress :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 3 2006, 01:31 PM~5362783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah almost as nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 3 2006, 08:27 AM~5361749
> *hell yeah fellas. i was tryin to get over there last night but it started a bunch of problems with my ol lady. had to cuddle :angry:
> *


:roflmao: Car is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2006, 03:34 AM~5361313
> *what color candy coat is that, looks about like my truck
> *



Its a mix of organic green and lime gold......over silver base..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 3 2006, 02:41 PM~5364390
> *:roflmao: Car is lookin good :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks cant wait untill its done..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@May 3 2006, 07:09 AM~5361685
> *hoo hoo hoo...looking damn good there guys..damn good.  :biggrin:
> *




thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

thats beautiful


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

wow nice elco man looks awsome, good work and more pic's :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn thats bad ass homie. Been checkin this topic for a while now, just now got the chance to reply. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brake lines, fuel line, hydro lines, body mounts..........CHECK :biggrin: :biggrin:
Time for the body to go back on the frame... 




































































:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

From this.........











To this.........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks good, keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

WOW :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider_4_life (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 4 2006, 06:36 PM~5371721
> *WOW  :cheesy:
> *


wtf you have the same nickname


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

body finally back on da prame..still a lot of work to do back we got a lot done..thanks raul, kevin, zach, wayne, and luis even though you were 2 hours late.. white boys can get vl placas.. only if they bust up a few ride arounds.. chance i hope your carfotonal get better ...miss you in the garage...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: duncan were like totally over here :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

fucking nice i love the paint


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

just a question,ho wmany people did it take to lift that body?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

five :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 5 2006, 05:46 PM~5377685
> *just a question,ho wmany people did it take to lift that body?
> *


it was harder and took more time trying to get the the body bolts back in... it all good though we got it.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@May 5 2006, 05:46 PM~5377684
> *fucking nice i love the paint
> *


thanks man :biggrin: ... organic green mixed with lime gold kandy..not sure on how we came up with the colors we did, but it worked out nicely.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 5 2006, 04:24 PM~5377351
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

little more work done.. laying the kandy down tomorrow...have to go to work to pay por all dis stuff... post some updated pics later. :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry cant help you guys right now but my hand feels like it is getting better. :biggrin:


----------



## Ashton-SC (Apr 9, 2004)

All i have to say is GREAT job!! alot of hard work!! Congrats.. cant wait to see it done!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ashton-SC_@May 6 2006, 11:40 AM~5381228
> *All i have to say is GREAT job!! alot of hard work!! Congrats.. cant wait to see it done!
> *



Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

di you use a diff base on the a arms? it look s like a more gold color....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hope your hand gets better soon im tierd of shootin all this shit myself


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 6 2006, 02:47 PM~5381843
> *di you use a diff base on the a arms? it look s like a more gold color....
> *



Same base silver, mixed lime gold and organic green together for the color.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Progress today........... Guys are doing a great job cant wait to get back in the garage, fucking hand!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Got a little side tracked tonight...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

man what the fuck is that????sure the hell aint a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: GANGSTER


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i know you got some updates :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 9 2006, 09:32 AM~5396234
> *i know you got some updates :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Getting back on it today,,,,, painted my boys bike so have not been working on the caballero for the last two days.. Have some tonight.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

What it do!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn that looks good!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 10 2006, 01:27 PM~5404046
> *damn that looks good!
> *



Thanks bro it nice to get some good feed back.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 11:43 AM~5402945
> *What it do!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh yea you getting excited yet? i know its alot of work but i bet your Gramdpa is smiling RIP :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah gramps is cheesin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

grabber green baby what it do


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT YOU THINK DAVE???looks good huh??? i thought that organic would clash with the lime gold but it looks good together :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 05:08 PM~5404952
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy: Thanks


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanx everyone, not only for Lipe but for my dad "FELIPE "PRETTY BOY"PESINA :angel: RIP


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:33 PM~5405489
> *Thanx everyone, not only for Lipe but for my dad "FELIPE "PRETTY BOY"PESINA :angel: RIP
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

thats tight right there


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey chance dont cut corners remember he's watching :biggrin: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hopefully we can start doin my shit in oct or nov what do you think????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it do baby :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5410522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.......It meens alot to me when I get complements from the people who helped me get were I am..........Thanks again Mi Estilo!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn man, that will be one fucking sweet ride...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2006, 09:50 PM~5413554
> *Damn man, that will be one fucking sweet ride...
> *



Thanks Luxurious can wait for it to be done.. :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 03:38 PM~5404479
> *grabber green baby what it do
> *


lol that grabber green on them motor mounts eh.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2006, 03:34 AM~5414201
> *lol that grabber green on them motor mounts eh.....
> *


hell yea last minute.forgot to spray them candy :0 whooops :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

its all good though... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on craz??


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

lipe man it came along ways and keep looking better cant wait to see you rideing ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@May 12 2006, 08:46 AM~5415194
> *lipe man it came along ways and keep looking better cant wait to see you rideing ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks craz for the help...cant wait either


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks bad ass bro, coming along quick too


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas???chance is at work ha ha ha :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

lookin good...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hope you guys like your new club.thats some hoe shit but what am i gonna do about it :dunno:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick real sick...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@May 13 2006, 09:25 PM~5424446
> *lookin good...
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 14 2006, 05:32 AM~5425907
> *hope you guys like your new club.thats some hoe shit but what am i gonna do about it :dunno:
> *


its all good :happysad:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@May 14 2006, 07:01 PM~5429346
> *sick real sick...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 14 2006, 05:32 AM~5425907
> *hope you guys like your new club.thats some hoe shit but what am i gonna do about it :dunno:
> *



Not hate on us would be a good start........... :uh:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

I think that you guys are doing an awsome job on the caballaro. I just sucks that the harder you try to make things look good and the harder you try to help your friends the more they hate. 

But, the car is awsome, and I love the dark green kandy!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

now this is gonna be a problem (the more you help your freinds the more they hate)????? thats some straight bullshit like i said before aint nobody got to hate. so if shits gonna be like this than what ever cause i aint no hater fuck the internet i'll take care of this bullshit in person.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Just my 2 cents but what the fuck is this about , I thought you guys were crew?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hold on now, before the shit talking starts and before shit gets crossed wrong... nobody's hating... if they did they wouldnt be out till 6am trying to help a friend out and leaving their family at home alone, It's a matter of feelings being hurt. To think that everyone is supposed to be friends and a "FAMILY" it's just hard to swallow that we ain't good enough for you anymore is how it feels. Wayne was under the assumption that u guys just needed time to cool off and then would come back to being Untouchable. He was wrong. Again it's a matter of feelings being hurt, NOT HATING.


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 15 2006, 04:07 PM~5433980
> *Just my 2 cents but what the fuck is this about , I thought you guys were crew?
> *


It's


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@May 15 2006, 06:55 PM~5433936
> *I think that you guys are doing an awsome job on the caballaro. I just sucks that the harder you try to make things look good and the harder you try to help your friends the more they hate.
> 
> But, the car is awsome, and I love the dark green kandy!
> *



By the way in case anyone forgot, Lipe is my nephew. Why would i hate on my real family member. I agree the car is awsome and I also love the color and my dad would be really proud.


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

I did not mean that Wayne was hating on the cab cab, I just meant that Wayne was mad becasue we were not part of Untouchable anymore and I don't want anyone to "hate" or be mad about it. Just because we are a part of Luxurious now does not mean that we don't still love you guys. I thought Wayne didn't want to be Chance and Lipe's friend anymore because of our new car club that's is all. We still would love to ride with you though sometime this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn, I been threw that same shit b-4 trying to choose betweens clubs cause i had peeps in both of them so I just ended up riding solo!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fuck the bullshit we want pics :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 15 2006, 10:52 PM~5434965
> *fuck the bullshit we want pics :biggrin:
> *



Thats funny considering this site is supposed to be about off frame restoration.


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 15 2006, 09:30 PM~5435589
> *Thats funny considering this site is supposed to be about off frame restoration.
> *


Not no more, just kidding Lipe! :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> Damn, I been threw that same shit b-4 trying to choose betweens clubs cause i had peeps in both of them so I just ended up riding solo!
> [/quote
> 
> yeah this shit sux, but fuck it, we'll just stay where we are for now. Nothing big,nothing major just enjoying "family" and having fun. No reason to have to choose sides. Shouldn't lose friends and family cuz of a name. Besides too old for high school click bullshit. Now like they said where's the pics?????? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Wow, I have 22 posts, I am so excited! Oh, the car looks awsome. Chance and Lipe said they will have more pics to post this Wend. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a yapping now aint ya..... Congratulations on the baby boy....TOLD YA!!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

getting back to painting on wednesday.. inner fenders, core support, power steering pump, and brake booster. oh yeah sway bar for a caballero not a cadillac. :roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 15 2006, 07:52 PM~5434965
> *fuck the bullshit we want pics :biggrin:
> *


trying to find time to get out there in the garage..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

looking good ... keep up the good work ... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 16 2006, 05:08 PM~5440536
> *looking good ... keep up the good work ...  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Progress candy tonight.........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

CHIT STAYIN UP TO SIX TERDY IN DA MORNIN HANGIN DEM PARTS IN CHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 17 2006, 09:26 AM~5444445
> *CHIT STAYIN UP TO SIX TERDY IN DA MORNIN HANGIN DEM PARTS IN CHIT. :biggrin:
> *



Hell yes we did not get to bed untill after noon........Thanks por da help last night..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 17 2006, 09:26 AM~5444445
> *CHIT STAYIN UP TO SIX TERDY IN DA MORNIN HANGIN DEM PARTS IN CHIT. :biggrin:
> *


thanx for da help last night jolly green












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :rofl: Thats funny as hell. :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

anyting por my donkeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

per eber .bato lo


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

wtf , ya'll got a wierd ass relationship :roflmao:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Destiny laid the gold flakes.....


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Awesome work, 

you still calling yourself a beginner? ha ha

thats a pro job no mistake

nice


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@May 17 2006, 07:40 PM~5447884
> *Awesome work,
> 
> you still calling yourself a beginner? ha ha
> ...


thanks bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Progress.....Damb that white boy is good....LOL its me.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

I can't wait to see the car all done! Looking real nice. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Good work, way to lay the candy!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 18 2006, 01:47 PM~5452333
> *Good work, way to lay the candy!
> *



Thanks homie..Getting better each time..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just spent an hour and a half at the store getting all new bolts and shit so we can put that front end back together... Metric sizes suck.hard to find and expensive..But got what we need..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

when you doing that?????can a white boy get an invite????????????????????/ :dunno:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 18 2006, 04:16 PM~5453428
> *when you doing that?????can a white boy get an invite????????????????????/ :dunno:
> *



Does it snow in LA?? Does a white boy get a VL placa??? Waiting on Lipe right now.. you know you are allways welcolm.......


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Lipe got your message. Oooppppssss :biggrin: 
Shit by time this fuckin rain stops, you should be ready to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Lipe, your dead line is set for the begining of August. Don't forget. Richmond Show!
:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Got some stuff done on the car tonight.........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: i'll keep my opinions to myself for now on


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 19 2006, 03:30 PM~5459451
> *NO COMMENT ON ZACHS BUMPERS  all that work trying to get the front one and for what to paint it a color totally opposite of his car   :buttkick:
> *



Here now all that work was not wasted...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 20 2006, 06:54 AM~5462072
> *Here now all that work was not wasted...
> 
> 
> ...


tell me all that nice paint and your gonna do black bumpers?....wth?


its coming along nicely ..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 20 2006, 09:19 AM~5463220
> *tell me all that nice paint and your gonna do black bumpers?....wth?
> its coming along nicely ..
> *



bumpers are for one of my boys.. had a issue with the color of the bumpers..so just painted them black...  thanks though bro.. been working real hard on this one.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i agree with ice on the bumpers, the car is gonna be sick with the candies, then those black bumpers are going to look really odd ball, i would stick with the chrome or candy, super nice so far bro, keep it up.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 20 2006, 11:25 AM~5463621
> *i agree with ice on the bumpers, the car is gonna be sick with the candies, then those black bumpers are going to look really odd ball, i would stick with the chrome or candy, super nice so far bro, keep it up.
> *


Those bumpers are for a different car..... We got brand new chrome for the caballero :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 20 2006, 02:09 PM~5463780
> *Those bumpers are for a different car..... We got brand new chrome for the caballero :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 thumbs for new chrome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

OOOPS ALMOST SAID MY OPINION :nono: SORRY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

keep on working hard on it guys (lipe,chance,luis) it looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5463780
> *Those bumpers are for a different car..... We got brand new chrome for the caballero :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

the bumpers are for this car


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 20 2006, 11:09 AM~5463780
> *Those bumpers are for a different car..... We got brand new chrome for the caballero :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my bad, chrome bumpers will go good with it, :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WASSSS SUP? CHANCE


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 21 2006, 06:01 PM~5469205
> *WASSSS SUP? CHANCE
> *



:biggrin: Whats crackin???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Working on our boy Zachs car tonight untill 7am...... We painted this one a while back..showin our fellow car clubs some love....Untouchable CC......


















































Time for bed gotta be to work in a couple hours........ LuxuriouS!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is all me baby...what it do. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

looks like you guys got a lot of work done looks good see you guys tomarrow


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whatch out he might think your jockin his colors too.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah at least your under carriage and engine compartment is candy niggggaaahhh. he should have saved them 10 g'z for dem 24'z and got his shit sprayed instead :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that bitch is still nice as hell though :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

so how the guts going to look?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 10:37 PM~5478103
> *so how the guts going to look?
> *


Still thinking about that one..... :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

There was this guy driving down the road and picked up a hitch hiker. They drove down the road a bit and a monkey jumped out of the storage compartment. The hitchhiker screamed "what the hell is that?" The driver said "its my pet monkey" the hitch hiker asked "why do u have a pet monkey in the storage compartment?" The driver says "it's a special monkey". The driver than punches the monkey in the face and the monkey begins to give the driver a blow job. The hitch hikers say "WOW". The driver asks the hitch hiker "do you wanna try?" The hitch hiker says "yeah, just don't punch me as hard as you punched the monkey! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 23 2006, 06:39 PM~5483274
> *There was this guy driving down the road and picked up  a hitch hiker.  They drove down the road a bit and a monkey jumped out of the storage compartment. The hitchhiker screamed "what the hell is that?"  The driver said "its my pet monkey" the hitch hiker asked "why do u have a pet monkey in the storage compartment?" The driver says "it's a special monkey". The driver than punches the monkey in the face and the monkey begins to give the driver a blow job. The hitch hikers say "WOW". The driver asks the hitch hiker "do you wanna try?" The hitch hiker says "yeah, just don't punch me as hard as you punched the monkey! :biggrin:
> *




Quit trying to get your post up with this lame joke..... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:twak: U know it's funny as hell :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

or I could just do this in every post :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:buttkick: quit hating on a new b :nono:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zach's car's done...2 more to go.. :biggrin:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

looks good as hell


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

One more line.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Hi Lipe, Chance, Luis, Zach, Krazy, and ladies! The car is looking great.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is dat painted on...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 10:43 PM~5498850
> *is dat painted on...
> *



Yes it was one shot..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Got the fenders lined up and in place. Lipe was doing a little art work on the car thought I would share.. :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> Got the fenders lined up and in place. Lipe was doing a little art work on the car thought I would share.. :cheesy:
> 
> you like that  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 26 2006, 01:01 AM~5499153
> *Yes it was      one shot..
> *


aww ok.. i was wondering.


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioratrodder_@May 27 2006, 04:26 AM~5504654
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

PAGE 2 :twak: :nono:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

soooo...... any updates :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2 for updates....


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

You guys better get some pics up here, everyone is waiting! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Here a update! The seats are in the shop and are going to be black leather on the outside with swead leather inserts!Car is looking great!
I will post pictures when they get a seat done! Peace! D


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 31 2006, 10:23 PM~5529624
> *Here a update! The seats are in the shop and are going to be black leather on the outside with swead leather inserts!Car is looking great!
> I will post pictures when they get a seat done!  Peace! D
> *


Hey aint you the dude I hooked up with that web site www.car-part.com for that delta fender? Im pretty sure its you Daytons 4 life! :biggrin: I just wasnt for sure and thought I would ask! Whats up man! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 31 2006, 08:55 PM~5529803
> *Hey aint you the dude I hooked up with that web site www.car-part.com for that delta fender? Im pretty sure its you Daytons 4 life!  :biggrin:  I just wasnt for sure and thought I would ask! Whats up man! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. Hell yea thanks alot it worked,I got one...You had it all right but it was a 98..lol Same thing realy..Thanks again..Peace


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 31 2006, 08:23 PM~5529624
> *Here a update! The seats are in the shop and are going to be black leather on the outside with swead leather inserts!Car is looking great!
> I will post pictures when they get a seat done!  Peace! D
> *



Good lookin out Dave.... :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

sorry no progress latley been working too much. getting back to it on tuesday.........


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress :biggrin: -----going to bed now------

http://www.fobtastic.net/downloads/*****.jpg


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

is that epoxy primer or sealer?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jun 7 2006, 08:46 AM~5566915
> *is that epoxy primer or sealer?
> *



That is epoxy primer over the bare metal....time for a little body work.. :biggrin: 

sealer goes on right before basecoat.. we are not there yet lol..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Whats up homies, looking good!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH, :biggrin: GETTIN CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

NICE FRAME ON THE ELCO!!!!!










Is it me or are the A Arms on the wrong sides??????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jun 7 2006, 06:18 PM~5570019
> *NICE FRAME ON THE ELCO!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks right to me? flat part back, curved part forward


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up brothers!!! cars looking good.Tell me when you think your within 2 weeks of being done and I will get on shubel.Also let me know when you need me to put them windows back in for ya! Hollar at me anytime! Peace D


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

more body work done and the hood on.:thumbsup: thanks zach for stopping by and giving us a hand.


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

You guys are doing an awsome job. I can't believe how far along your car has come from the begining! Keep up the good work


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

uffin: nice motor!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

coming along great bros!


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

you all better get to work if your gonna be done by aug 5 for richmond


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jun 10 2006, 05:22 PM~5586254
> *you all better get to work if your gonna be done by aug 5 for richmond
> *



tell me about it......uuggggg


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i know i want to see it there so geeeetttttttrrrrrrrr done :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jun 11 2006, 07:47 AM~5588390
> *i know i want to see it there so geeeetttttttrrrrrrrr done  :biggrin:
> *


we'll be there bro...for sure..:thumbsup: 
:roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 11 2006, 08:17 PM~5591593
> *we'll be there bro...for sure..:thumbsup:
> :roflmao:
> *



Yea we will be there even if Lepi kills this fat old white boy to get his shit done.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im just a phone call away,if ya'll need some help.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Progress.....door jams


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Door jams are done....  :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lookin nice, apple jolly rancher :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit man how you get dem sparkles up in dat kandy??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn chance them door jambs look better than my whole fuckin car


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 16 2006, 09:13 PM~5620826
> *damn chance them door jambs look better than my whole fuckin car
> *



Not after we redo yours......Fuck I want to get my car out so bad.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah, first you gotta get that bitch to the crib and we got to fix that exhaust :biggrin: :roflmao: 10 minute fix


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Daaammmnnn, the car is looking good as hell! I'm real proud of you Chance. This goes to show that any one w/ a lil ambition can do anything they put their mind too. Keep up the good work. Now take the day off and enjoy your Fathers Day! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up fellas??????where ya'll be gettin dat apple jolly rancher paint from??? :rofl:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jun 18 2006, 10:03 AM~5626880
> *Daaammmnnn, the car is looking good as hell! I'm real proud of you Chance. This goes to show that any one w/ a lil ambition can do anything they put their mind too. Keep up the good work. Now take the day off and enjoy your Fathers Day! :biggrin:
> *



Take the day off thats funny....child support wont let me take a day off.....


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 19 2006, 04:15 AM~5630806
> *Take the day off thats funny....child support wont let me take a day off.....
> *



I guess not!!! How the hell do u do it? WTF are u doing up at 4:15 in the morning anyways. No wonder your girl gets pissed. Maybe if she wacked ya a couple of times you'de finally take some time off. :twak: Nah ... Maybe not... Your hard headed! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up with tonite???????? puttin in work on the cab cab or what????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

does hok make anything close to aquamarine?????i wanna see that shit bad,its still a toss up between that tangerine or aquamarine :dunno: not to sure yet......what you guys think????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aye that dude wants 175.00 for 3-16ft pieces of that impala logo shit, whats up with lipe???? aint seen him on here lately??????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 19 2006, 07:24 PM~5635019
> *aye that dude wants 175.00 for 3-16ft pieces of that impala logo shit, whats up with lipe???? aint seen him on here lately??????
> *


hell i only make 10.00 on it


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 19 2006, 07:24 PM~5635019
> * whats up with lipe???? aint seen him on here lately??????
> *


between working and waiting to go to work....don't have that much time. :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 19 2006, 11:12 PM~5635302
> *hell i only make 10.00 on it
> *


 no, my boy wanted to know how much it was too.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

so ya'll workin on the car????


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

fantastic work....keep us posted


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jun 20 2006, 12:57 AM~5636915
> *fantastic work....keep us posted
> *



Thanks working on it right now....AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

The reason I have been following this thread is because of the detail you have been putting on your ride. Also, doing it frame off is the RIGHT WAY to go. My personal preference is pre '54 Bombs. But this car project has got my full attention! Keep it up homie....

www.chevybombs.com


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jun 20 2006, 02:32 PM~5640267
> *The reason I have been following this thread is because of the detail you have been putting on your ride.  Also, doing it frame off is the RIGHT WAY to go.  My personal preference is pre '54 Bombs.  But this car project has got my full attention!  Keep it up homie....
> 
> www.chevybombs.com
> *



Thanks homie... Its nice to know people enjoy this as much as we do.. :thumbsup: 

Been working on the doors all night, got one of them back on the car. the other is still being worked on before putting it back on. The tail gate is pretty beat up so it is going to take some extra tlc to get it right. Lipe and me both got about 3 hours of sleep yester day and are still going at it at 8 in the morning....... GETTING SO CLOSE TO PAINTING THIS ITS ALMOST SCARY.. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> *marathon1218  Today, 04:17 AM
> *



go to bed allready !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 21 2006, 07:50 AM~5644361
> *go to bed allready !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL still crackin at it got the doors done. cleaned the garage a little and time for some epoxy....... By the way plenty of time to sleep when Im dead.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aye chance,lipe ,luis ,kevin, i talked to my shop about the sandblasting thing and they dont want to let us cause everybody will want to do it .my boss said we could get it done for like 125.00 at ais or at truck collision on grandriver???dont know thought id share that with you guys.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Done for a couple hours. Got one door on the other is done just waiting to be put on.. All parts are in epoxy now....Time for some highbuild and some block sanding...By the way the third pic down that white shit is dust.. Did a little spring cleaning.....blowing out the garage..


THE LIST IS GETTING SMALLER :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 21 2006, 08:44 AM~5644611
> *aye chance,lipe ,luis ,kevin, i talked to my shop about the sandblasting thing and they dont want to let us cause everybody will want to do it .my boss said we could get it done for like 125.00 at ais or at truck collision on grandriver???dont know thought id share that with you guys.
> *



cool thats cheap as hell.....


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

saving this as one of my favorite threads 

I just started taking auto body in the evenings this past Monday. I hope to learn a lot from this class! Your work is great, keep it up.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jun 21 2006, 09:31 AM~5644910
> *saving this as one of my favorite threads
> 
> I just started taking auto body in the evenings this past Monday.  I hope to learn a lot from this class!  Your work is great, keep it up.
> *



Thanks homie...Have you been on autobody101.com?? great site lots of helpfull people and info.. You will be doing real good after those classes. wish I could take some but work gets in the way. My uncle has been doing paint and body for ever so I guess I kinda picked up on alot of stuff from him.. Thanks again for the positive responce.. We learned alot from people on here too like Mi Estilo, and Switchcraft, candymancaddy etc.....great people.......much love and respect to all the painters on here...... :thumbsup: you all make this happen for us..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 21 2006, 04:27 PM~5646796
> *Thanks homie...Have you been on autobody101.com?? great site lots of helpfull people and info.. You will be doing real good after those classes. wish I could take some but work gets in the way.  My uncle has been doing paint and body for ever so I guess I kinda picked up on alot of stuff from him.. Thanks again for the positive responce.. We learned alot from people on here too like Mi Estilo, and Switchcraft, candymancaddy etc.....great people.......much love and respect to all the painters on here...... :thumbsup: you all make this happen for us..
> *


We all learn from each other here  ....

and I know you have showed the folks a thing or 2 with this great project you got going here :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im done :wave: see ya!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Progress


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 22 2006, 05:46 AM~5649159
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I hear ya bro!!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 21 2006, 07:42 PM~5647440
> *We all learn from each other here   ....
> 
> and I know you have showed the folks a thing or 2 with this great project you got going here :thumbsup:
> *



I agree, bigtime!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

them white boys and there energy drinks :roflmao: j/k lookin good dog keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress on the cab cab...two toning bed  :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

let me guess.the hard hat is for your job? :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 23 2006, 06:58 AM~5655698
> *let me guess.the hard hat is for your job?  :biggrin:
> *


its for when i ride doors open i won't hurt myself..lol.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

the bed looks like someone made a tub full of lime jello :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5656332
> *its for when i ride doors open i won't hurt myself..lol.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

LOOKS NICE WISH I COULD HAVE HELPED :angry:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## el snowman (Feb 7, 2006)

damn bro dats coming along tite ima do mines like that do it right just like u nice work bro


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: Glad to see that the car is almost finish. Hopefully you guys will be able to come out and play and ride out sometime. Good job guys.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i need some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what the fuck is up?????????????????????:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hi guys. :wave:


----------



## el snowman (Feb 7, 2006)

was crakin g


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

wassup guys>>> :wave:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress on the car...the reason i fell asleep in the bed. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 27 2006, 01:54 AM~5674609
> *progress on the car...the reason i fell asleep in the bed. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


i like how you switched up the base coat in the bed looks sweet


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

that car is gorgeous great work!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Good job Chance and lipe!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Feb 2 2006, 06:14 AM~4756564
> *Untouchable C.C Members working on the car. We worked from 11pm to 4am car was in one piece when we started and pictures show our progress. Thanks to the Untouchable C.C members who came over and helped Lipe tonight..  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


member this??????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 27 2006, 02:54 AM~5674609
> *progress on the car...the reason i fell asleep in the bed. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :biggrin: :biggrin: i like that two tone in the bed good call


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

felt good to help out tonite,and hang with my boys..much love fellas :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 28 2006, 01:41 AM~5681136
> *felt good to help out tonite,and hang with my boys..much love fellas :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

OHHH SHIT IS THAT HIGH BUILD PRIMER!!!!!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin: So close its getting scary....thanks for the help tonight Wayne many hands make light work..This car is all most there.. Block sanding next...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

cant wait to too see it sprayed! is this car only be show or a weekend cruiser?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

here it comes :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Jun 28 2006, 02:06 PM~5684055
> *cant wait to too see it sprayed! is this car only be show or a weekend cruiser?
> *



He will ride it.. Lipe is a rider...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 28 2006, 02:10 PM~5684096
> *here is comes :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Mi Estilo see what you started over here...LOL.. Been working our asses of on this car cant wait to see Lipe's face the day he is backing it out of the driveway...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 28 2006, 02:52 PM~5684256
> *Whats up Mi Estilo  see what you started over here...LOL.. Been working our asses of on this car cant wait to see Lipe's face the day he is backing it out of the driveway...
> *



Now thats something you gata take a pic of


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 28 2006, 03:38 PM~5684489
> *Now thats something you gata take a pic of
> *



hell yeah.. :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

seats done.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

hell yea that nice! :thumbsup: let me know about the windows.I`ll come thru to help put em back in!peace out....David


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up guys.. :wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 28 2006, 07:27 PM~5685562
> *seats done.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with all the baby shit in the back ground Lipe??? I knew that car was going to get you in trouble.....LOL..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

blocking ..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It's crazy as hell to see the car now compared to what it was like 6 months ago. Almost there! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

were ya'll be gettin dat dalmation paint from????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 2 2006, 05:32 AM~5702415
> *were ya'll be gettin dat dalmation paint from????
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 2 2006, 07:49 PM~5704729
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well we got out to the garage last night thinking we would be fixing a couple low spots after blocking the car and DAMB the doors were not to my satisfaction so we had to rework them both and of course it took all night. I like being picky but some times it really makes things hard. Lipe, Luis, and Chachi were all working on it tonight. All the interior parts are ready minus the dash. Got new carpet on the way. Replaceing all the lower panels on the car have made it one hell of a challenge to get everything back on the car and lined up..............but we have done it.. Looking at the car makes me think of all the hard work and hours that have been put into it, all the people that have been there from the start to now... This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty. I want to thank everyone who has had a part in making this happen.. Luis, Wayne, Zach, Krazy, Dave, Raul, Brandon, Virg, Amanda, Zach's brother, Chachi, And if I forgot someone sorry, and thanks.. Every hour counts. even the smallest things help. This car was build in memory of Lipe's grandfather I am sure he would be very proud.. Thanks again to everyone... allmost done... Big thanks to UNTOUCHABLE CC  

Chance


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 4 2006, 10:50 AM~5713997
> *  This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty.*



:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 4 2006, 10:50 AM~5713997
> *Well we got out to the garage last night thinking we would be fixing a couple low spots after blocking the car and DAMB the doors were not to my satisfaction so we had to rework them both and of course it took all night. I like being picky but some times it really makes things hard. Lipe, Luis, and Chachi were all working on it tonight. All the interior parts are ready minus the dash. Got new carpet on the way. Replaceing all the lower panels on the car have made it one hell of a challenge to get everything back on the car and lined up..............but we have done it..    Looking at the car makes me think of all the hard work and hours that have been put into it, all the people that have been there from the start to now...  This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty. I want to thank everyone who has had a part in making this happen.. Luis, Wayne, Zach, Krazy, Dave, Raul, Brandon, Virg, Amanda, Zach's brother, Chachi, And if I forgot someone sorry, and thanks.. Every hour counts. even the smallest things help. This car was build in memory of Lipe's grandfather I am sure he would be very proud.. Thanks again to everyone... allmost done...  Big thanks to UNTOUCHABLE CC
> 
> Chance
> *


VERRY WELL SAID CHANCE!!!!!! :thumbsup: cant wait to see everyone rolling again! Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 4 2006, 01:50 PM~5713997
> *Well we got out to the garage last night thinking we would be fixing a couple low spots after blocking the car and DAMB the doors were not to my satisfaction so we had to rework them both and of course it took all night. I like being picky but some times it really makes things hard. Lipe, Luis, and Chachi were all working on it tonight. All the interior parts are ready minus the dash. Got new carpet on the way. Replaceing all the lower panels on the car have made it one hell of a challenge to get everything back on the car and lined up..............but we have done it..    Looking at the car makes me think of all the hard work and hours that have been put into it, all the people that have been there from the start to now...  This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty. I want to thank everyone who has had a part in making this happen.. Luis, Wayne, Zach, Krazy, Dave, Raul, Brandon, Virg, Amanda, Zach's brother, Chachi, And if I forgot someone sorry, and thanks.. Every hour counts. even the smallest things help. This car was build in memory of Lipe's grandfather I am sure he would be very proud.. Thanks again to everyone... allmost done...  Big thanks to UNTOUCHABLE CC
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: That was very heart felt. Your absolutely right... My dad would be very proud of all the work that has been put into that car. In his words "it looks ah real nice" lol to those whom knew him. i just wanted to say Thankyou for thinking of my dad and taking care of my nephew. You truely have no idea how much you mean to me. You'll always have a special place in my heart. Love Virgie

In Loving Memory of Felipe "Pretty Boy" Pesina 
November 22,1945 - April 26,2005
:angel:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 4 2006, 12:50 PM~5713997
> *Well we got out to the garage last night thinking we would be fixing a couple low spots after blocking the car and DAMB the doors were not to my satisfaction so we had to rework them both and of course it took all night. I like being picky but some times it really makes things hard. Lipe, Luis, and Chachi were all working on it tonight. All the interior parts are ready minus the dash. Got new carpet on the way. Replaceing all the lower panels on the car have made it one hell of a challenge to get everything back on the car and lined up..............but we have done it..    Looking at the car makes me think of all the hard work and hours that have been put into it, all the people that have been there from the start to now...  This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty. I want to thank everyone who has had a part in making this happen.. Luis, Wayne, Zach, Krazy, Dave, Raul, Brandon, Virg, Amanda, Zach's brother, Chachi, And if I forgot someone sorry, and thanks.. Every hour counts. even the smallest things help. This car was build in memory of Lipe's grandfather I am sure he would be very proud.. Thanks again to everyone... allmost done...  Big thanks to UNTOUCHABLE CC
> 
> Chance
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 4 2006, 10:50 AM~5713997
> *Well we got out to the garage last night thinking we would be fixing a couple low spots after blocking the car and DAMB the doors were not to my satisfaction so we had to rework them both and of course it took all night. I like being picky but some times it really makes things hard. Lipe, Luis, and Chachi were all working on it tonight. All the interior parts are ready minus the dash. Got new carpet on the way. Replaceing all the lower panels on the car have made it one hell of a challenge to get everything back on the car and lined up..............but we have done it..    Looking at the car makes me think of all the hard work and hours that have been put into it, all the people that have been there from the start to now...  This car represents more than a club, more than one bad ass lowrider, it shows how so many different people can come together and build something of beauty. I want to thank everyone who has had a part in making this happen.. Luis, Wayne, Zach, Krazy, Dave, Raul, Brandon, Virg, Amanda, Zach's brother, Chachi, And if I forgot someone sorry, and thanks.. Every hour counts. even the smallest things help. This car was build in memory of Lipe's grandfather I am sure he would be very proud.. Thanks again to everyone... allmost done...  Big thanks to UNTOUCHABLE CC
> 
> Chance
> *


couldn't have said it better myself...i also want to thank everyone for supporting me and helping...my grandfather told me "if you want something then get it because nobody is going to give it to you" well I'm just glad that i have friends and family to help in the process....thanks again 

Lipe
In Loving Memory of Felipe "Pretty Boy" Pesina 
November 22,1945 - April 26,2005 :angel:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 5 2006, 12:41 AM~5717078
> *couldn't have said it better myself...i also want to thank everyone for supporting me and helping...my grandfather told me "if you want something then get it because nobody is going to give it to you" well I'm just glad that i have friends and family to help in the process....thanks again
> 
> Lipe
> ...


we all miss him


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Just read through the whole topic nice build fellas. 
Love the color combos


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

just remembered to come back and look for this one ..... suprised it aint rollin already ... 

if you wanna do another one after this gimme a call!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 :nono:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

damm thats shit is look good keep up the work homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any updates??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 6 2006, 11:08 AM~5725293
> *any updates??
> *



Yea some bitch called the city on me and said I was running a body shop out of my garage so now we are waiting to hear back from this guy. We were told that as long as the car belongs to the person who lives there they cant do shit but untill I hear from him shit is dead. not trying to get hit with no fines...I cant stand fuckin haters..got a good idea who the snitch is.. I called the city and they did tell me that as long as I am in my garage I can do what ever I want.. But if people keep complaining they have to respond...If all else fails have to take it to my uncle's shop... I think we will be ok tho..... :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 6 2006, 11:53 AM~5725582
> *Yea some bitch called the city on me and said I was running a body shop out of my garage so now we are waiting to hear back from this guy. We were told that as long as the car belongs to the person who lives there they cant do shit but untill I hear from him shit is dead. not trying to get hit with no fines...I cant stand fuckin haters..got a good idea who the snitch is.. I called the city and they did tell me that as long as I am in my garage I can do what ever I want.. But if people keep complaining they have to respond...If all else fails have to take it to my uncle's shop...  I think we will be ok tho..... :dunno:
> *


that sucks.. my neighborhood is alright with me doing body work outside.. havent had any complaints.. i just dontpaint anything big here.. im not trying to get hit with anyfines either...but they shouldnt beable to tell you shit about doing bodywork..as long as your not caught painting.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 6 2006, 11:53 AM~5725582
> *Yea some bitch called the city on me and said I was running a body shop out of my garage so now we are waiting to hear back from this guy. We were told that as long as the car belongs to the person who lives there they cant do shit but untill I hear from him shit is dead. not trying to get hit with no fines...I cant stand fuckin haters..got a good idea who the snitch is.. I called the city and they did tell me that as long as I am in my garage I can do what ever I want.. But if people keep complaining they have to respond...If all else fails have to take it to my uncle's shop...  I think we will be ok tho..... :dunno:
> *


overnightasswoopins.com 

give that hatin bitch what she deserves


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 6 2006, 01:53 PM~5725582
> *Yea some bitch called the city on me and said I was running a body shop out of my garage so now we are waiting to hear back from this guy. We were told that as long as the car belongs to the person who lives there they cant do shit but untill I hear from him shit is dead. not trying to get hit with no fines...I cant stand fuckin haters..got a good idea who the snitch is.. I called the city and they did tell me that as long as I am in my garage I can do what ever I want.. But if people keep complaining they have to respond...If all else fails have to take it to my uncle's shop...  I think we will be ok tho..... :dunno:
> *


Kill THEM!  J/K :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam sucks to hear that man. thank god i live out in the woods :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

STILL BE DOING BIG THANGS...forget the neighbors...just got high build layed...first time the cars has been out in 6 months... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good job! screw the neighbors. that motherfucker is sick as hell man . words dont describe it ....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

man i give you guys some respect.the car is coming along good!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 6 2006, 02:53 PM~5725582
> *Yea some bitch called the city on me and said I was running a body shop out of my garage so now we are waiting to hear back from this guy. We were told that as long as the car belongs to the person who lives there they cant do shit but untill I hear from him shit is dead. not trying to get hit with no fines...I cant stand fuckin haters..got a good idea who the snitch is.. I called the city and they did tell me that as long as I am in my garage I can do what ever I want.. But if people keep complaining they have to respond...If all else fails have to take it to my uncle's shop...  I think we will be ok tho..... :dunno:
> *


THAT DUDE NEXT DOOR HUH???? :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAMN I WISH I WASN'T HATED SO BAD I COULD BE HELPIN OUT :nono: THAT SHIT SUCKS BUT WTF AM I GONNA DO YA'LL CANT EVEN CALL ME NO MORE BUT IT'S COOL..KEEP DOIN BIG THINGS I GUESS AND I'LL SEE YA WHEN I SEE YA.. :uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

having to start to clean under my car too......candy...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Damn Lipe, So Close!!!!!!! You are going to have to let Chance borrow your car when it is done to pick up hoes cause that won't be lookin at the caddi anymore when you are rollin together  :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

It's mid-day saterday.........are you guys painting? :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jul 8 2006, 12:10 PM~5736918
> *It's mid-day saterday.........are you guys painting? :biggrin:
> *


still got to block it out...tuesday the fun will begin. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 8 2006, 10:48 PM~5739276
> *still got to block it out...tuesday the fun will begin. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what color is the car going to be.?
any patterns???


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2006, 09:05 PM~5739300
> *what color is the car going to be.?
> any  patterns???
> *


organic green with a gold base...still not sure about paterns...got some silver pearl, gold flakes, and flip flopping flake that changes from green to gold to work with... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 8 2006, 09:19 PM~5739349
> *organic green with a gold base...still not sure about paterns...got some silver pearl, gold flakes, and flip flopping flake that changes from green to gold to work with... :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh.. sounds yummy...
cant wait to see it.. inspire me some more.. yall doing a badass job there..
keep it up


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice elco!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2006, 09:20 AM~5740880
> *Nice elco!
> *


thanks bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2006, 09:51 PM~5739507
> *ohhhh.. sounds yummy...
> cant wait to see it.. inspire me some more.. yall doing a badass job there..
> keep it up
> *


thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@Jul 7 2006, 07:55 PM~5734359
> *Damn Lipe, So Close!!!!!!! You are going to have to let Chance borrow your car when it is done to pick up hoes cause that won't be lookin at the caddi anymore when you are rollin together   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 9 2006, 12:00 PM~5740844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THIS CHIT SHOULD BIG JUST A LITTLE BIT BIGGER YOU THINK?????????????????? :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WELL FELLAS IF YOU WANT ME TO HELP OUT I CAN ..IN CASE U TOOK MY NUMBER OUT OF YOUR PHONE IT'S#517-749-9368, 2-WAY #131*254328*2..HIT ME UP ,AND LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 9 2006, 10:30 AM~5741064
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


your not allowed to post in your own topic unless its a update pic :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5749781
> *your not allowed to post in your own topic unless its a update pic  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 7 2006, 02:49 AM~5728071
> *STILL BE DOING BIG THANGS...forget the neighbors...just got high build layed...first time the cars has been out in 6 months... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...





probably the neighbor close to your fence in your second pic..........just build a fence like you other side has...........


FUCK THE NEIGHBORS


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5753661
> *probably the neighbor close to your fence in your second pic..........just build a fence like you other side has...........
> FUCK THE NEIGHBORS
> *


 :thumbsup: or just kill his corn and beat his ass... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: screw the neighbors , paint the car. great job so far...


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You didn't come this far to slow down now. August is only a few weeks away. Wayne should be on his way to help w/ whatever he can.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I know u have updated pictures!!! U need to post them! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks alot guys for that compound i'll buy you another bottle..my shit is lookin great thanks to dave puttin in work on the 68 for me.... :biggrin: why aint you posted the dash yet???it's looks good as hell..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

updated dash pictures??? can a whiteboy see the creativity??? 2 days off no progress pictures,what realy going on? :roflmao: Wayne told me that u did invite us both over that night.I didnt hear it or we could have come over. Thanks again for the compound! Peace ..D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We got a sneak peek.... That shit looks sick as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn can a ****** get a hello,pm,or was up or something???? kornfed cant get no love or what??


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 14 2006, 04:30 AM~5771682
> *damn can a ****** get a hello,pm,or was up or something???? kornfed cant get no love or what??
> *


Chance gave you love!!!! woulda been another whole day without his help!Thanks again bro! :biggrin: peace


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 12 2006, 11:10 PM~5764317
> *thanks alot guys for that compound i'll buy you another bottle..my shit is lookin great thanks to dave puttin in work on the 68 for me.... :biggrin: why aint you posted the dash yet???it's looks good as hell..
> *



dont worry about the bottle I am glad to hear that your car is looking nice..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave didnt use a whole lot..but i'll still get you one homie..thanks again i was fucked but you came through..good lookin :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt for dat crazy azz white boy..who be drankin dem chock wabes :biggrin: stayin up tree dayz str8 paintin dem carz


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up chance!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 14 2006, 11:44 PM~5776631
> *Was up chance!
> *



Shit where are the pics of Waynes car after it was wheeled??


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit broke ass ******* with no digital camera :roflmao: no i got one i just aint got the cords to plug it into the computer :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks alot nicer. It doesn't have that dull ass look on the rear quarter panel anymore and the rough spots that were on his car are smooth as hell..

Thanx alot Chance and Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn you hate me now too chance????turned your phone off on me wtf??? just had a quick question..involes some easy money holla back at me


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello???????wtf nobody comes in here no more or what????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres the pics.. i know yall are putting in work..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

got my dash done and working on blocking the whole car right now..next time should have some color on the body.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

trying to get the wiring all done.. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

if thats under tha hood i would be buying some green flex loom,wire ties, and green electrical tape ... that black stuff looks really duuurttyy! 


nice dash ... did you use a black base and less flake .....
my rusty wheels are turning :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good lipe...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 17 2006, 11:52 PM~5791602
> *trying to get the wiring all done.. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


well i'm here fucker if you need me to help out with dat chit :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

bout time you posted the dash ...looks wild as hell mijo its gonna look good up in there :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey chance.. get a white boy get a hello????????????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 18 2006, 05:50 AM~5793359
> *if thats under tha hood i would be buying some green flex loom,wire ties, and green electrical tape ... that black stuff looks really duuurttyy!
> nice dash ... did you use a black base and less flake .....
> my rusty wheels are turning :thumbsup:
> *



The dash was a black base and we just laid a couple of the color changing house of kolor flakes... They change from green to gold looks alot better in person.. as for the wire loom yes we are going to change it. :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 18 2006, 03:42 PM~5797447
> *hey chance.. get a white boy get a hello????????????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


whats up trying to do 50 things at once.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i forgot u had the day off :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

got this today...front bumper is done at Adams all we need is the weather strip for the doors


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This car is getting painted next week 26 thru 29 four days should be enough. If not then we will take more... We have a meeting tonight after that have to do some finishing touches......Luis broke TWO board sanders now...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

And what makes it better then Luis breaking the board sander is Lipe painting the broken board sander, making it look all pretty and everything....... Don't you have a car to work on and pics to post??????????? :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

all the old pics are red x's? what gives?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 18 2006, 11:08 PM~5800203
> *all the old pics are red x's? what gives?
> *



That fucking uploader..... :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Which one does the prison pose better........ :cheesy: We lowered the front end tonight got the body DAMB near ready just a couple little spots bothering me. Luis is working on the tail gate we welded in a peice of sheet metal and are smoothing it.. Body is looking real nice.......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I got your model for prison posein.Look at this mutant? I dont know what happened here :dunno: :roflmao: Thanks again Chance. D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 19 2006, 04:51 AM~5800807
> *Which one does the prison pose better........ :cheesy:  We lowered the front end tonight got the body DAMB near ready just a couple little spots bothering me. Luis is working on the tail gate we welded in a peice of sheet metal and are smoothing it.. Body is looking real nice.......
> 
> 
> ...


neither...aint either one been to prison...plus they got that little smile..dead give away :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

This is the last time that I TTT for this topic, WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

This is the last time that I TTT for this topic, WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

yea what she said.. Get on it.. post pictures...lol .. hollar peace


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn i cant come over,you fuckers hate me so where are the pics  :dunno:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: next time you see the car it should have some color on it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 23 2006, 01:05 PM~5826853
> *:biggrin: next time you see the car it should have some color on it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 23 2006, 02:05 PM~5826853
> *:biggrin: next time you see the car it should have some color on it.
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 23 2006, 08:14 PM~5829536
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Billy......getttttttttting close...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 24 2006, 05:41 AM~5830916
> *What up Billy......getttttttttting close...
> *


 :cheesy: Cant wait to see it! Take your time painting big homie! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

wow off frame real nice best way to go on a project inspired me


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jul 24 2006, 11:51 PM~5835812
> * wow off frame real nice best way to go on a project inspired me
> *


 :thumbsup: lipe deserves it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

he's always helping out everybody with anything he can


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This guy is stealing the look Lipe is going for........What chall know bout dat pront bumber.....look real hard at the front bumber and how he dropped it....









HES GOT YOU LIPE................ :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 25 2006, 03:35 AM~5837338
> *This guy is stealing the look Lipe is going for........What chall know bout dat pront bumber.....look real hard at the front bumber and how he dropped it....
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that super donk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

just got the sealer laid...going on 26 hours w/out sleep...coming back and laying down some color next...after a nap. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 25 2006, 01:35 AM~5837338
> *This guy is stealing the look Lipe is going for........What chall know bout dat pront bumber.....look real hard at the front bumber and how he dropped it....
> 
> 
> ...



i just thro up in my mouth


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

And it has begun........the silver base is down on Lipe's Caballero.....went to sleep fo a couple hours time to go tape of the body for the gold base. Then time to play with some pearl...a little flake...some patterens etc.... This paint job will take a total of three or four days.. LUXURIOUS LANSING........Doin big thangs....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

HMMMMMMMMMMM WONDER WHATS GOING ON WITH THE CAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

you all still going to richmond for the car show cause i would like to check this bad boy out in person


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jul 26 2006, 11:18 AM~5846028
> *you all still going to richmond for the car show cause i would like to check this bad boy out in person
> *



We are comming but the car might not be......running out of time.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Silver.......tape out ......Gold........


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

DOING BIG TANGS... :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those base coat colors.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Aw shit i cant wait to veiw!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 26 2006, 04:58 PM~5847074
> *Aw shit i cant wait to veiw!
> *


You and me both


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: That bitch is flawless :thumbsup: Good work


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Patters and some lettering Lipe wanted.....Going to hit these with some pearls and ultra mini flakes.....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 26 2006, 05:00 PM~5848175
> *:thumbsup:  That bitch is flawless :thumbsup: Good work
> *


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

sweet as hell


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 26 2006, 07:19 PM~5848867
> *sweet as hell
> *



Thanks going to be along night again with 5 to six layers of candy organic green over all this......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 26 2006, 09:21 PM~5848890
> *Thanks going to be along night again with 5 to six layers of candy organic green over all this......
> *


Take your time, you have came to far! Ohhhh also eat alot of candy bars or call Dave :biggrin: , either way it will pump you up and get you hype! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 26 2006, 10:17 PM~5848856
> *Patters and some lettering Lipe wanted.....Going to hit these with some pearls and ultra mini flakes.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

is that all the patterns or you puttin some in the silver????


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 26 2006, 10:24 PM~5850018
> *is that all the patterns or you puttin some in the silver????
> *


thats all..didn't want to go all crazy. :around:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 26 2006, 02:01 PM~5847090
> *You and me both
> *


thanks guys


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah, that big ass lettering looks good :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Time for a dusting of ultra mini hok silver flakes........


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Another one worth waiting for


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jul 27 2006, 02:08 AM~5850652
> *Another one worth waiting for
> *



Meens alot comming form you brother... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

ONE









TWO









THREE









FOUR

Going a couple more coats just posting some progress......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn, I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

lookin good.any flakes?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good big Lansing LuX...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 27 2006, 01:37 PM~5853287
> *lookin good.any flakes?
> *



Silver and gold ulta mini.....green to gold flip flop and silver and blue pearl...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2006, 01:49 PM~5853410
> *Looking good big Lansing LuX...
> *



two coats of top coat clear done .......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man You guys are doing a great job! It looks like you have done this before :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yeeeeyahhh!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MAN IT'S LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Three coats done.....walked out and there was a huge wasp in the hood needless to say he was extracted with the up most care for the car and lost his life in the process..... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 27 2006, 02:02 PM~5853452
> *Man You guys are doing a great job!  It looks like you have done this before :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks big Lux


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

He was a brave fly


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 27 2006, 02:08 PM~5853500
> *MAN IT'S LOOKING GOOD!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 27 2006, 02:32 PM~5853717
> *He was a brave fly
> *



Not no more....I think he was in flight got knocked out by the fumes and fell into the clear....poor basterd


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Sheesh I wish I lived up in lansing. More car produtivity the detroit.just steel em and chop em


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Paint is done.........Layed out nice as hell I am VERY PICKY VERY.. I allways want the next paint job to be better than the last one and I must say this one is by far..I am not talking about apperance of the car I am talking about MY methods laying product, how it is laying runs ect.. There are two or three small runs but there are in the lower end by the back marker lights no big deal...After cut and buff this car will be fucking real nice.. 7 months in the making and this car is a couple steps away from hitting some shows...I have said this in the past and want to remind everyone that your help has gotten us here..And Lipe as well as myself thank all of you. Well we will be painting Luis car next then done for the rest of the summer.....need a break and kinda want to drive my ride..Will post some pics in a while not going back out there untill it cures a little..Lipe this has been a good run we have had alot of hard and good times its allmost done..19 and going to have the badest ride in Lansing...much love bro.. you deserve this.  

Peace.............Chance


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Hell yeah, can't wait to see that shit in the sun


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Couple of pics the lighting is real bad in there all the plastic is still up....get some more later..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn thats one hell of a paint job. ive followed this since it was red. this car done came up . looks real nice , the patterns are just enough. very nice job.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Omg! WOW! Im speechless!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 27 2006, 06:55 PM~5855163
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: Omg! WOW! Im speechless!
> *


What up Billy.....wait till the cutt and buff and its out of that damn garage and in the sun light...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

good job chance, yeah you have payed attention to detail and have got alot betterat spraying that shit,keep up the good work and look out larry chance is coming. :biggrin: 






good job


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 27 2006, 05:32 PM~5854732
> *damn thats one hell of a paint job. ive followed this since it was red. this car done came up . looks real nice , the patterns are just enough. very nice job.....
> *



Thanks bro it has come a long way.....Lipe did not want to go crazy with the patterens just a few.. I like the lettering at the bottom its done in pearl and flake so it should look real nice in the sunlight.. or in headlights... :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 27 2006, 09:19 PM~5855284
> *What up Billy.....wait till the cutt and buff and its out of that damn garage and in the sun light...
> *


Im definatly gonna take you up on that offer next spring! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 27 2006, 07:20 PM~5855293
> *good job chance, yeah you have payed attention to detail and have got alot betterat spraying that shit,keep up the good work and look out larry chance is coming. :biggrin:
> good job
> *



Thanks it was all of us that made it happen..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 27 2006, 07:22 PM~5855316
> *Im definatly gonna take you up on that offer next spring! :biggrin:
> *



KY here we come.......spraying is fun it took five coats of the candy to get the color Lipe wanted, he will be over later after work to take off all the paper and get it off the stands......Thanks for all the positive comments from everyone..feels good to be almost done...Lets see if I remember how to cutt and buff..got five coats of clear to play with...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 27 2006, 09:26 PM~5855347
> *KY here we come.......spraying is fun it took five coats of the candy to get the color Lipe wanted, he will be over later after work to take off all the paper and get it off the stands......Thanks for all the positive comments from everyone..feels good to be almost done...Lets see if I remember how to cutt and buff..got five coats of clear to play with...
> *


Damn, I wish I was closer I wetsand and buff at work and have over 10 years expeirence in it!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 27 2006, 07:32 PM~5855396
> *Damn, I wish I was closer I wetsand and buff at work and have over 10 years expeirence in it!
> *


Yeah I know how to do it have all the shit it just scares me, quick way to mess up a job huh..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 27 2006, 09:34 PM~5855412
> *Yeah I know how to do it have all the shit it just scares me, quick way to mess up a job huh..
> *


Yeah I always make sure that my pad is spinning with the edge than against it! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great work Chance...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 27 2006, 06:03 PM~5854310
> *Paint is done.........Layed out nice as hell I am VERY PICKY VERY.. I allways want the next paint job to be better than the last one and I must say this one is by far..I am not talking about apperance of the car I am talking about MY methods laying product, how it is laying runs ect.. There are two or three small runs but there are in the lower end by the back marker lights no big deal...After cut and buff this car will be fucking real nice.. 7 months in the making and this car is a couple steps away from hitting some shows...I have said this in the past and want to remind everyone that your help has gotten us here..And Lipe as well as myself thank all of you. Well we will be painting Luis car next then done for the rest of the summer.....need a break and kinda want to drive my ride..Will post some pics in a while not going back out there untill it cures a little..Lipe this has been a good run we have had alot of hard and good times its allmost done..19 and going to have the badest ride in Lansing...much love bro.. you deserve this.
> 
> Peace.............Chance
> *


Thats Love bro! What a pal!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Almost done.....for this year  ...just wanted to thank EVERYONE that had anything to do with this car....it was a long 7 months, but once its done it will be all worth it...this couldn't of happened without all of my friends and family..thanks again...my grandpa would be very proud.."It looks ah very nice"..much love...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 28 2006, 12:54 AM~5856457
> *Almost done.....for this year  ...just wanted to thank EVERYONE that had anything to do with this car....it was a long 7 months, but once its done it will be all worth it...this couldn't of happened without all of my friends and family..thanks again...my grandpa would be very proud.."It looks ah very nice"..much love...
> *


whats up lipe??? :biggrin: nothing but smiles huh???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well here it is after all this work......

















































































:biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

FROM THIS










TO THIS


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i think you got just enough time to get it done for richmond  

looks clean


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

wow that looks really good man :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

WOW, I can't believe you guys did it. It came a long way from before..... Looking back I can't believe you guys did a full restoration the way you did, not that I EVER doutbed you........ I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! You guys are going to be the talk of the town the first time anyone see's the car going down the road  Just think of all the money you will have now that you are done dumping it into the car Lipe  

I am sooooo proud of you guys!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

thats trully bustin ass. to do what you guys did in seven months is a real accomplishment. you guys should be very proud. looks good and congradulations!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i wanna see the grill and bumpers on it :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 28 2006, 06:18 PM~5861428
> *thats trully bustin ass.  to do what you guys did in seven months is a real accomplishment.  you guys should be very proud.  looks good and congradulations!
> *



Thanks homie..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 06:28 PM~5861473
> *i wanna see the grill and bumpers on it :biggrin:
> *



Me too we have to cutt and buff before we can put them on.....Cant wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

got my dash in...wasn't as bad as everyone made it seem...putting the final touches on it now :biggrin: wet sanding and wheeling, rack for the hydo's, and wiring will be done this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to go guys......she looks BEEAAAUUUTIIIFUL!!!! :thumbsup:

You better start making room for some trophies :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 31 2006, 04:33 AM~5872820
> *got my dash in...wasn't as bad as everyone made it seem...putting the final touches on it now :biggrin: wet sanding and wheeling, rack for the hydo's, and wiring will be done this week. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, i didnt know how hard it would have been, looks nice good job


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that grill looks sick,did you ever get that bumper from adams back yet???


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 31 2006, 05:18 AM~5873074
> *that grill looks sick,did you ever get that bumper from adams back yet???
> *


not yet.... :uh: $350.00


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 that sucks but it'll be worth it all nice and new :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wet sanding the body down.. hope to have it done tonight with the 2000... when you do it the right way it takes a while....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 2 2006, 08:05 AM~5887416
> *Wet sanding the body down.. hope to have it done tonight with the 2000... when you do it the right way it takes a while....
> *


Yep! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Reppin Lux to the fullest in 2006......

We are making moves, Nikkah!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 2 2006, 09:45 AM~5888298
> *Reppin Lux to the fullest in 2006......
> 
> We are making moves, Nikkah!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

check out that fat ass white boy.....has to sit down to wet sand.. I look bald from this angle :biggrin: fuck I need to shave too been working on the car so much dont have time for anything..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 2 2006, 01:06 PM~5888912
> *check out that fat ass white boy.....has to sit down to wet sand.. I look bald from this angle :biggrin: fuck I need to shave too been working on the car so much dont have time for anything..
> 
> 
> ...


LUX soldiers! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:22 AM~5889022
> *LUX soldiers! :biggrin:
> *



Damn those pics really make me look like I am bald on top, its just my floresent skin shining thru...... :biggrin:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

:0 much props homie. great job


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Aug 2 2006, 03:44 PM~5890891
> *:0 much props homie. great job
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks bro...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Round one complete....the light amount of orange peel that was there is gone... broke down real nice... Goin out later for second round 2000 grit then it will be time to make it chine...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

we need some daylight pictures :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 2 2006, 04:19 PM~5891080
> *we need some daylight pictures  :biggrin:
> *


you know it gotta wait untill its buffed for that.. Taking my time on this want it as close to perfect as I can get it....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

this thing is going to be fun pinstriping.... Lipe has a couple colors picked out..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: loks good fellas( not like my opinion matters)cant wait to see it rollin down the street,that facial expression will make it all worth it :biggrin: thanks for being a good friend to my nephew chance and helping him all the way through this build up.congrats lipr your gonna have a cold ass ride.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 2 2006, 02:06 PM~5890289
> *Damn those pics really make me look like I am bald on top, its just my floresent skin shining thru...... :biggrin:
> *


Its not your florecent skin babe, you are really just bald :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K u know i love ya


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well after some thought Lipe and I thought the car needed a little more so we are adding a couple more patterens...Nothing too crazy. We started laying them out tonight and I think what we have now will complete the car.. The patterens we ran from the roof rails down the side looked lonely so we added one to the top of the roof, same with the hood we put patterens on the both sides and nothing in the middle.. after looking at it we decided to put one more on the hood....the sides of the car have enough with the lettering and the two tone, plus we will be adding pin stripes to finish it off. We kind of got in a rush trying to get the car ready for Richmond and up till the last couple days we were working thinking we might make it, however it not going to happen.. so we have a little more time to play with. Will post pics when its done....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got back from Richmond...them chi-town boys are crazy...getting back on the car again....shouldn't be to long now..i hope.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 4 2006, 02:59 AM~5901273
> * :thumbsup:
> *


wassup :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Got the patterens painted tonight will be top coat clearing tomarrow night.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well this is the last of the painting the tail gate and the other two patterens we put in it....Clear really laid nice...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5924086
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 9 2006, 04:29 AM~5931061
> *more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats bad ass. :thumbsup: I really like the In Loving Memory part the best.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

little more work done..trying to finish, so that I can see some summer this year.
:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see red x's


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

me and you both


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate seeing this all the time;



> *user posted image
> user posted image
> user posted image
> user posted image
> ...


the server obviously isn't working right, people should just host elsewhere.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

pictures dont work :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry about the pics new host..


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Lansing LUX


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

We have got most of the inside put back together...working around the clockon this thing Lipe has been in the garage for the past two days.. Will post some pics in tomarrow..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry: i wanna se some pics damn it :twak:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ya'll aint ready for the lux placas yet though :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i like that black shirt better than the white one,looks good, congrats ya'll made the probation....... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 15 2006, 09:42 PM~5976938
> *i like that black shirt better than the white one,looks good, congrats ya'll made the probation....... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5949425
> *I hate seeing this all the time;
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no more red x'z i want pics fucker :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

got any new body shots????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: little more work done..trying to get it ready for this weekend


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats a bad ass home built ride.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 21 2006, 02:06 AM~6008315
> *:biggrin: little more work done..trying to get it ready for this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 21 2006, 07:57 AM~6009119
> *
> *


if you need me let me know i got the next two nights off :dunno:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

This is for all the haters..........


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

wow :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 22 2006, 04:56 AM~6015920
> *This is for all the haters..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck yeah bro! Thats is a masterpeice!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 09:10 PM~6021836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Fuck yeah bro! Thats is a masterpeice!
> *


thanks bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 22 2006, 07:24 PM~6021065
> *wow  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks wayne for the steel--even though i couldn't use it-- :rofl: and for everyone else that has shown my love...almost done :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

front bumper and exhaust done friday..can't wait.. :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 22 2006, 06:24 PM~6021065
> *wow  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 23 2006, 12:46 AM~6022028
> *:biggrin: thanks wayne for the steel--even though i couldn't use it-- :rofl: and for everyone else that has shown my love...almost done :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 22 2006, 05:56 AM~6015920
> *This is for all the haters..........
> 
> 
> ...


is that blow towards me you little shit??????????????????? :angry:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

you call it a frame off...well i guess you can since the body was off the frame...but i still stand by what is said about the bike...you half ass it and cut corners....the motor mounts you knew were not painted....instead of waiting and painting them and installing motor the next day or so...you put it in anyway. then all the ball joints...not painted...if you are going to take the arms off and blast them down paint it all not most of it. why not pull out the all the glass rather than a tape around job. the hood gap is not straight, center point to drivers side is raised...you can see the flake stripe on passenger side quarter even at night and on a photo, i bet it doesnt look better in person and in the sun. the car looks good, and i can see why you do if for your friends and do it for free, but a customer would not pay for that with all the little things that need to be done to make it right and call it a frame off. have more than the same 6 friends comment and pat you on the back about how great it is. i am sure they saw it in person and dont need to come on here and say it again. you keep talking about a deadline...yeah i dont doubt you have one...you can tell you are tired of looking at the car and slapped it together. if you are going to take that much time and that much money in material do it right.....things like this is what makes it half ass job for a frame off

photobucket


look at the little red circle of the bolts clearly visable that are not painted...HALF ASS JOB


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:41 AM~6023307
> *you call it a frame off...well i guess you can since the body was off the frame...but i still stand by what is said about the bike...you half ass it and cut corners....the motor mounts you knew were not painted....instead of waiting and painting them and installing motor the next day or so...you put it in anyway.  then all the ball joints...not painted...if you are going to take the arms off and blast them down paint it all not most of it.  why not pull out the all the glass rather than a tape around job.  the hood gap is not straight, center point  to drivers side is raised...you can see the flake stripe on passenger side quarter even at night and on a photo, i bet it doesnt look better in person and in the sun.  the car looks good, and i can see why you do if for your friends and do it for free, but a customer would not pay for that with all the little things that need to be done to make it right and call it a frame off.  have more than the same 6 friends comment and pat you on the back about how great it is.  i am sure they saw it in person and dont need to come on here and say it again.  you keep talking about a deadline...yeah i dont doubt you have one...you can tell you are tired of looking at the car and slapped it together.  if you are going to take that much time and that much money in material do it right.....things like this is what makes it half ass job for a frame off
> 
> photobucket
> ...


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:41 AM~6023307
> *you call it a frame off...well i guess you can since the body was off the frame...but i still stand by what is said about the bike...you half ass it and cut corners....the motor mounts you knew were not painted....instead of waiting and painting them and installing motor the next day or so...you put it in anyway.  then all the ball joints...not painted...if you are going to take the arms off and blast them down paint it all not most of it.  why not pull out the all the glass rather than a tape around job.  the hood gap is not straight, center point  to drivers side is raised...you can see the flake stripe on passenger side quarter even at night and on a photo, i bet it doesnt look better in person and in the sun.  the car looks good, and i can see why you do if for your friends and do it for free, but a customer would not pay for that with all the little things that need to be done to make it right and call it a frame off.  have more than the same 6 friends comment and pat you on the back about how great it is.  i am sure they saw it in person and dont need to come on here and say it again.  you keep talking about a deadline...yeah i dont doubt you have one...you can tell you are tired of looking at the car and slapped it together.  if you are going to take that much time and that much money in material do it right.....things like this is what makes it half ass job for a frame off
> 
> photobucket
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:41 AM~6023307
> *you call it a frame off...well i guess you can since the body was off the frame...but i still stand by what is said about the bike...you half ass it and cut corners....the motor mounts you knew were not painted....instead of waiting and painting them and installing motor the next day or so...you put it in anyway.  then all the ball joints...not painted...if you are going to take the arms off and blast them down paint it all not most of it.  why not pull out the all the glass rather than a tape around job.  the hood gap is not straight, center point  to drivers side is raised...you can see the flake stripe on passenger side quarter even at night and on a photo, i bet it doesnt look better in person and in the sun.  the car looks good, and i can see why you do if for your friends and do it for free, but a customer would not pay for that with all the little things that need to be done to make it right and call it a frame off.  have more than the same 6 friends comment and pat you on the back about how great it is.  i am sure they saw it in person and dont need to come on here and say it again.  you keep talking about a deadline...yeah i dont doubt you have one...you can tell you are tired of looking at the car and slapped it together.  if you are going to take that much time and that much money in material do it right.....things like this is what makes it half ass job for a frame off
> 
> photobucket
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: dam newbies, did u paint all the nuts and bolts on your ride???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:41 AM~6023307
> *you call it a frame off...well i guess you can since the body was off the frame...but i still stand by what is said about the bike...you half ass it and cut corners....the motor mounts you knew were not painted....instead of waiting and painting them and installing motor the next day or so...you put it in anyway.  then all the ball joints...not painted...if you are going to take the arms off and blast them down paint it all not most of it.  why not pull out the all the glass rather than a tape around job.  the hood gap is not straight, center point  to drivers side is raised...you can see the flake stripe on passenger side quarter even at night and on a photo, i bet it doesnt look better in person and in the sun.  the car looks good, and i can see why you do if for your friends and do it for free, but a customer would not pay for that with all the little things that need to be done to make it right and call it a frame off.  have more than the same 6 friends comment and pat you on the back about how great it is.  i am sure they saw it in person and dont need to come on here and say it again.  you keep talking about a deadline...yeah i dont doubt you have one...you can tell you are tired of looking at the car and slapped it together.  if you are going to take that much time and that much money in material do it right.....things like this is what makes it half ass job for a frame off
> 
> photobucket
> ...


MAN NOTHING IS PERFECT SO WHY DONT YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP! WHERES YOUR SHIT AT! :dunno: WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TO COMMENT? WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU ACCOMPLISHED BESIDES LOOKING LIKE A MR.THINKHE FUCKING KNOWS IT ALL ON THIS MESSAGE BOARD? :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Give me a minute Billy I am going to bust his bitch ass out AGAIN he is some little dick sucker that talks shit on every ones shit....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

LIKE I SAID THE LAST TIME WHERE IS YOUR PICS AT FUCKER.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 04:36 PM~6026445
> *MAN NOTHING IS PERFECT SO WHY DONT YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP! WHERES YOUR SHIT AT! :dunno:  WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TO COMMENT? WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU ACCOMPLISHED  BESIDES LOOKING LIKE A MR.THINKHE FUCKING KNOWS IT ALL  ON THIS MESSAGE BOARD? :angry:
> *


MAKES YOU WISH YOU COULD REACH OUT AND CHOKE THIS FUCK! :angry: HE Didnt have to act like a shit talking *** about this! I wanna see his work! Not pics of other peoples shit!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 07:35 AM~6023864
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK THIS BITCH TOO ITS HIS WIFE FUCKING NEWBIE....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 02:45 PM~6026536
> *MAKES YOU WISH YOU COULD REACH OUT AND CHOKE THIS FUCK! :angry:
> *


YEA HES AN INTERNET GANGSTA FUCKER NEVER KNOW WHEN WE WILL MEET UP


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 04:47 PM~6026569
> *YEA HES AN INTERNET GANGSTA FUCKER NEVER KNOW WHEN WE WILL MEET UP
> *


Exactly! Gotta alot of peeps on here in different states and citys and would just love a reason!


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

no....there are several cars that he has posted here and claims that they are bad ass...i was just wondering why he puts 4 grand worth of paint on a free car. and talks about how great he paints...you cant tell me that there are no stripes in his candy and or flake.... a guess what it comes down to if you are going to post what you have done expect some feedback both good and bad. this started way before the car on a bike he did a while bake and he skipped steps then and is doing it now...just letting him know that you cant rush quality and skip any step...once again i will say that the car looks good, but if what i had done turned out like that i would not post it on the web and call it a frame off...i bet he put the same 20 year old wiring harness back in the car...he showed the old one, and then said that he was getting a new one but did not show the new one....putting the old one back in is half ass. taking the time to get to the frame but not filling holes or extra bracing...half ass. smoothing the firewall but only half of it....well thats half ass too.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 09:35 AM~6023864
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


And YOU go sell your pussy bitch! :0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

THOSE ARE CALLED NEW BOLTS AND NUTS ***.....Why should I go and paint brand new shit this guy is fucking stupid.....see when you do it the right way you paint the inner fenders off the car then bolt them back up and anyone who has done this for a while knows that if you paint the bolts then try and put them in the paint will crack under the pressure of the wrench my name is Chance and you might run into me at a car show bitch call me out fucker....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:49 PM~6026594
> *no....there are several cars that he has posted here and claims that they are bad ass...i was just wondering why he puts 4 grand worth of paint on  a free car.  and talks about how great he paints...you cant tell me that there are no stripes in his candy and or flake....  a guess what it comes down to if you are going to post what you have done expect some feedback both good and bad.  this started way before the car on a bike he did a while bake and he skipped steps then and is doing it now...just letting him know that you cant rush quality and skip any step...once again i will say that the car looks good, but if what i had done turned out like that i would not post it on the web and call it a frame off...i bet he put the same 20 year old wiring harness back in the car...he showed the old one, and then said that he was getting a new one but did not show the new one....putting the old one back in is half ass.  taking the time to get to the frame but not filling holes or extra bracing...half ass.  smoothing the firewall but only half of it....well thats half ass too.
> *


YOUR POSTS COUNT IS HALF ASS NEWBIE! :0 I think you have a fan CHANCE and LIPE! I WONDER IF HE SWALLOWS? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HES ONE OF THEM ODDBALL FUCKERS THAT WANTS TO BE DIFFERENT AND NOT LIKE YOUR BUILD ! WHAT A FUCK! :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 02:49 PM~6026594
> *no....there are several cars that he has posted here and claims that they are bad ass...i was just wondering why he puts 4 grand worth of paint on  a free car.  and talks about how great he paints...you cant tell me that there are no stripes in his candy and or flake....  a guess what it comes down to if you are going to post what you have done expect some feedback both good and bad.  this started way before the car on a bike he did a while bake and he skipped steps then and is doing it now...just letting him know that you cant rush quality and skip any step...once again i will say that the car looks good, but if what i had done turned out like that i would not post it on the web and call it a frame off...i bet he put the same 20 year old wiring harness back in the car...he showed the old one, and then said that he was getting a new one but did not show the new one....putting the old one back in is half ass.  taking the time to get to the frame but not filling holes or extra bracing...half ass.  smoothing the firewall but only half of it....well thats half ass too.
> *



WELL DICK THE CAR BELONGS TO A 19 YEAR OLD KID WHOS DEAD GRANDFATHER GAVE IT TO HIM AND WE DID IT AS FRIENDS.SOMETHING A BITCH LIKE YOU MUST NOT HAVE.... THERE WERE NO CORNERS CUT ON THIS CAR I NEVER SAID HE WAS GETTING A NEW WIREING HARNESS AND IF I DID MY FAULT HE DID USE THE OLD ONE WHO GIVES A FUCK.....YOU ARE A HATER THATS ALL YOU POINT OUT SHIT THAT IS NOT EVEN THERE. THE CAR HAS NO BLOTCHES OR STRIPES IN THE PAINT. I KNOW BECAUSE I PAINTED IT...



IF YOU WANT TO JUDGE SOME ONE ELSES SHIT LETS MAKE SURE YOU ARE WORTHY OF OUR ATTENTION........POST YOUR PICS MR FUCKING PERFECT YOU COME ON HERE BUSTING ME OUT ABOUT SHIT THATS NOT EVEN TRUE.......POST SOME OF YOUR PICTURES OTHERWISE GET OFF MY DICK....BITCH ASS FAGGET.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

ok...i guess i should have my friend post a car he is doing and 15 times a day say hey i am off tonight and will come by...call the fucker, you dont have to post it on here to be a post whore...since the number of post means anything about this guy and his waste of money and time


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 02:57 PM~6026694
> *ok...i guess i should have my friend post a car he is doing and 15 times a day say hey i am off tonight and will come by...call the fucker, you dont have to post it on here to be a post whore...since the number of post means anything about this guy and his waste of money and time
> *



ONE THING TO THE NEXT I THINK YOU JUST LIKE ME ARE YOU GAY????? I CANT DO NOTHING RIGHT IN YOUR PUNK ASS EYES...POST YOUR PICTURES MR 19 YEAR PAINTER AND DONT BOTHER POSTING PICS OF THAT IMP THAT IS ALL DENTED UP AND THEM MAKE UP EXCUSES WHY.......POST YOU PICS *** THATS ALL I ASK .....SHOW ME HOW TO DO IT RIGHT.. GO TAKE A PIC OF YOU UNDERCARRIGE LETS SEE.......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 02:54 PM~6026672
> *HES ONE OF THEM ODDBALL FUCKERS THAT WANTS TO BE DIFFERENT AND NOT LIKE YOUR BUILD ! WHAT A FUCK! :uh:
> *



NO HE IS A HATING BITCH HES SAYS HE IS FRM TEXAS BUT ONE OF THE MODS IS DOING ME A FAVOR I WILL KNOW WHO HE IS IN A WHILE.. :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yes there are stipes on the passenger quater...you did say that you were getting a new wiring harness...well if you dont plan to drive the car a 20 plus year old wiring harness is fine....so did you paint the motor mounts? did you paint the ball joints? did you line up all the body panels? did you pull the glass? did you replace wiring? did you smooth the firewall all the way? the simple answer is no....dont call it a frame off just because you pulled the body off...what else did you do??? if you are going to take the time and money to do all that....do it all. nothing looks worse on a fresh paint than old glass, emblems, signals, chrome, and rubber.... doing all of that is a frame off resto...you should retitle the thread to a repaint of a free el camino


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

who said i was 19???


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i told you how to do it on the bike thread


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:57 PM~6026694
> *ok...i guess i should have my friend post a car he is doing and 15 times a day say hey i am off tonight and will come by...call the fucker, you dont have to post it on here to be a post whore...since the number of post means anything about this guy and his waste of money and time
> *


Wow, Who gives a fuck! thats your friend not you, so go kill yourself already! I wanna see your work and please would you come up to us at some eastcoast shows and point stuff out for us? I dont think you would FACE TO FACE but on here Yep!


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

dont half ass it


oh look i must know what i am talking about now my post count is up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 05:02 PM~6026752
> *NO HE IS A HATING BITCH HES SAYS HE IS FRM TEXAS BUT ONE OF THE MODS IS DOING ME A FAVOR I WILL KNOW WHO HE IS IN A WHILE.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its your ass MR. POSTMAN!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

YEA HOUSTON TEXAS 77096.. THATS ALL I WILL SAY...


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

you know were i am...drive you ride down here...or trailer that "fine" ride...lets see it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:06 PM~6026802
> *dont half ass it
> oh look i must know what i am talking about now my post count is up
> *


No, nothing to do with post whoring, its about what you can do! I wanna see you do a frame off in 7 months ***! ! You havent proved your self worthy on this site so go kick rocks bitch! Matter of Fact eat em too! :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS GUY IS THE ULTIMATE HATER SHOW YOUR PICS OF YOUR WORK AND I DID NOT SAY YOU WERE 19 LAST TIME YOU CAME ON HERE TALKING SHIT YOU SAID YOU WERE A 19 YEAR EXPERINCED PAINTER....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well when you sell you work...let me know what it worth


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:12 PM~6026868
> *you know were i am...drive you ride down here...or trailer that "fine" ride...lets see it
> *




I TELL YOU WHAT POST A PICTURE JUST ONE OF YOUR FRAME OFF AND I WILL PAY FOR A PLNE TICKET FOR YOU TO MEET ME... I WILL BUST YOUR FUCKING HEAD OPEN THEN SEND YOU BACK HOME TO BURBAN GIRL AND LET HER LICK YOUR WOUNDS JUST ONE PIC IS ALL I AM ASKING FOR SHIT TALKER.....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

ONE PICTURE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 05:14 PM~6026904
> *I TELL YOU WHAT POST A PICTURE JUST ONE OF YOUR FRAME OFF AND I WILL PAY FOR A PLNE TICKET FOR YOU TO MEET ME... I WILL BUST YOUR FUCKING HEAD OPEN THEN SEND YOU BACK HOME TO BURBAN GIRL AND LET HER LICK YOUR WOUNDS JUST ONE PIC IS ALL I AM ASKING FOR SHIT TALKER.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I Did a search and for some one to judge peoples shit you sure do ask dumb questions! WHERE TO GET DYNAMAT OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT? WHAT A ***! :uh:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

thats right big cad...i was giving tips on a "newbie" painter....he did a typical "i know what i am doing since i spent alot of money on paint" big cad thats right you dont know what i have done....take it to a show and let others judge it then you will know...not a show in nowhere mich...go to houston, el paso, san antonio, vegas, or la and see how that car does


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

read the dynamat...not where...but where cheap...is someone taking out the back door of thier shop and selling it for half????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:14 PM~6026899
> *well when you sell you work...let me know what it worth
> *



I DONT SELL IT I DO IT FOR FREE FOR MY FRIENDS.......I NEVER ONCE CLAIMED TO BE A PRO YOU ARE THE ONE WHO SAYS THAT AND AFTER SPENDING THE LAST 8 MONTHS WORKING ON THIS CAR I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY FUCKING GOOD....AND BY THE WAY THE PAINT WAS NOT 4000 DOLLARS I WONDER HOW MUCH YOU REALLY KNOW WHEN YOU MAKE STATEMENTS LIKE THAT...HATER THANKS FOR GETTING THIS TOPIC HOT AGAIN BECAUSE I HAVE NOT HAD MUCH TIME TO GET MORE WORK DONE ON IT AND POST PICS...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:19 PM~6026948
> *thats right big cad...i was giving tips on a "newbie" painter....he did a typical "i know what i am doing since i spent alot of money on paint"  big cad thats right you dont know what i have done....take it to a show and let others judge it then you will know...not a show in nowhere mich...go to houston, el paso, san antonio, vegas, or la and see how that car does
> *



GO TO A SHOW SHIT ALL WE ARE ASKING FOR IS A COUPLE PICS OUT OF YOU AND YOU CANT PRODUCE .......LIKE I SAID THIS GUY IS THE BIGGEST HATER IN THE WORLD ALLTHO HE MIGHT BE GAY AND JUST LIKES MY ASS.....***


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

what do you want to see???

32 ford highboy
33/34 ford 3 window
37 ford sedan
33 plymoth coupe
67 camaro
69 camaro
68 gtx
69 mustang
53 ford f100
56 ford f100
62 impala

come to the house and see them in person


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i still havent seen not one pic from the hater..... fuckin fool .... :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6026984
> *what do you want to see???
> 
> 32 ford highboy
> ...



COME ON GANGSTA JUST TAKE A PIC....ANY ONE OF THEM AND MAKE SURE YOUR IN THE PIC SO WE KNOW ITS YOUR WORK... YOU SUCK OR IS YOUR CAMERA NOT WORKING AGAIN THE LAST TIME THIS GUY WAS ON HERE HE WAS BRAGGING ABOUT HOW GOOD HE WAS BUT COULD NOT FIGURE OUT HOE TO USE HIS CAMREA WHAT A LOSER...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:19 PM~6026948
> *thats right big cad...i was giving tips on a "newbie" painter....he did a typical "i know what i am doing since i spent alot of money on paint"  big cad thats right you dont know what i have done....take it to a show and let others judge it then you will know...not a show in nowhere mich...go to houston, el paso, san antonio, vegas, or la and see how that car does
> *


Giving him tips? You have to know what the fuck your doing to hand them out! I still havent seen proof! Until you show us some of your (perfect) work you aint nothing but a shit talking whore to me!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:23 PM~6026984
> *what do you want to see???
> 
> 32 ford highboy
> ...


Well i seen the 62 with the gay 18 inch rims on it!! :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:24 PM~6026996
> *i still havent seen not one pic from the hater..... fuckin fool .... :uh:
> *


 SORRY ABOUT THIS CANDYMAN AND TOXIC FUMES I RESPECT YOU GUYS AND YOUR WORK THIS GUY JUST HATES ON ME FOR SOME REASON I NORMALLY DONT ACT LIKE THIS... THE KID THAT OWNS THIS CAR HAS WORKED HIS ASS OF FOR THE PAST YEAR AND IT SUCKS TO HAVE BITCHES LIKE TDR COME IN HERE AND KNOCK IT.......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: marathon1218, ToXiC_FuMeS, Burbangirl, tdr6874
Whats up burban girl here to knock on a 19 year old kids car too.......???


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

the guy who has built nothing and has done nothing will go back and layitlow for a few months just to bust this dudes chops...cause big cad has it right...you dont know what i have done...keep posting up your half ass shit and say how great it is...i will be there to bust you all...dont show your hand all at once


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I never claimed to be an expert I did this car for my best friend Lipe there are no stripes in the paint and the flakes are patterens.. hate all you want you have allready fucked up his thread.. this car would smoke you impala any day homie.. you have a bunch of hotrods so you must me a hotrod person even your imp has big ass rims on it.. I dont give two shits about you, your words on here really dont matter to any one if you cant back them up.. this is the internet you have to earn respect here.. people wont listen to some dumb fuck likr you haten and cant produce.. now back the fuck off go fuck with some one else.. and give me back my nuts I have to go take a piss........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:36 PM~6027105
> *the guy who has built nothing and has done nothing will go back and layitlow for a few months just to bust this dudes chops...cause big cad has it right...you dont know what i have done...keep posting up your half ass shit and say how great it is...i will be there to bust you all...dont show your hand all at once
> *


Even if you do good work and you are a top notch builder I still wont respect your ass cause of the cockyness you have! I cant stand cocky know it alls!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 03:27 PM~6027041
> *SORRY ABOUT THIS CANDYMAN AND TOXIC FUMES I RESPECT YOU GUYS AND YOUR WORK THIS GUY JUST HATES ON ME FOR SOME REASON I NORMALLY DONT ACT LIKE THIS... THE KID THAT OWNS THIS CAR HAS WORKED HIS ASS OF FOR THE PAST YEAR AND IT SUCKS TO HAVE BITCHES LIKE TDR COME IN HERE AND KNOCK IT.......
> *


dont trip homie bad things happen to those who hate! :0 keep doing your thing dont let the non painting haters knock you down..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:36 PM~6027105
> *the guy who has built nothing and has done nothing will go back and layitlow for a few months just to bust this dudes chops...cause big cad has it right...you dont know what i have done...keep posting up your half ass shit and say how great it is...i will be there to bust you all...dont show your hand all at once
> *



More shit talking if you are in the works show us...what are you worried about? most people on here are not haters like you.. we respect each others work and help eachother.. dont show all your hands at once... that just meens you aint got SHIT..... :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

No worries,you all been keepin me entertained between flash time on clear coats, sounds like a personal thing to ya, you all did a nice rebuild on that elco, i hate ppl that think every frame off needs to be a 50,000 investment and up , the one thing that i love about Lowriders is that they are built up in garages , not like hot rods where you drop of the car and 150,000 to some snazy builder withy a design team and let someonelse do the work, Ya the elco was not perfect , but i dont recall reading you were building a title contender, it came out nice even without painted bolts(i perfer chrome)painted is cheap and half ass to me, but what do i know..., deff. gonna win some awards on the show circuit up east , probally some sweeps as well... and money is not everything , I painted the Outer Limits for free, and that things won more paint awards then you have wall space to hang em,


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6027153
> *dont trip homie bad things happen to those who hate! :0  keep doing your thing dont let the non painting haters knock you down..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 03:42 PM~6027161
> *No worries,you all been keepin me entertained between flash time on clear coats, sounds like a personal thing to ya, you all did a nice rebuild on that elco, i hate ppl that think every frame off needs to be a 50,000 investment and up , the one thing that i love about Lowriders is that they are built up in garages , not like hot rods where you drop of the car and 150,000 to some snazy builder withy a design team and let someonelse do the work, Ya the elco was not perfect , but i dont recall reading you were building a title contender, it came out nice even without painted bolts(i perfer chrome)painted is cheap and half ass to me, but what do i know..., deff. gonna win some awards on the show circuit up east , probally some sweeps as well... and money is not everything , I painted the Outer Limits for free, and that things won more paint awards then you have wall space to hang em,
> *



Thanks bro... this car is going to be driven everyday if the weather permitts. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 05:42 PM~6027161
> *No worries,you all been keepin me entertained between flash time on clear coats, sounds like a personal thing to ya, you all did a nice rebuild on that elco, i hate ppl that think every frame off needs to be a 50,000 investment and up , the one thing that i love about Lowriders is that they are built up in garages , not like hot rods where you drop of the car and 150,000 to some snazy builder withy a design team and let someonelse do the work, Ya the elco was not perfect , but i dont recall reading you were building a title contender, it came out nice even without painted bolts(i perfer chrome)painted is cheap and half ass to me, but what do i know..., deff. gonna win some awards on the show circuit up east , probally some sweeps as well... and money is not everything , I painted the Outer Limits for free, and that things won more paint awards then you have wall space to hang em,
> *


The man! This guy does awsome work!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 03:36 PM~6027105
> *the guy who has built nothing and has done nothing will go back and layitlow for a few months just to bust this dudes chops...cause big cad has it right...you dont know what i have done...keep posting up your half ass shit and say how great it is...i will be there to bust you all...dont show your hand all at once
> *


bet you will fool....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6027150
> *Even if you do good work and you are a top notch builder  I still wont respect your ass cause of the cockyness you have! I cant stand cocky know it alls!
> *



hell yea he might be a bad ass painter but I feel the same way. I told him in the beggining that I was not a pro and was doing this for friends and he just would not stop.. he goes away after a while..


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 04:32 PM~6027061
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: marathon1218, ToXiC_FuMeS, Burbangirl, tdr6874
> Whats up burban girl here to knock on a 19 year old kids car too.......???
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:45 PM~6027190
> *The man! This guy does awsome work!
> *


Hell yes that why i get pissed when this guy fucks with me because he makes me act like an ass infront of respectable people like all of you...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 03:47 PM~6027214
> *
> *



This is her third post funny how she is soooo interested in this thread.. whats up tdr.. got a new screen name


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Kool even better its gonna be a driver, thats what they are made for might as well drive em and enjoy them, who is this kat anyhow, supose to be here in Texas, not a whole lot a bad ass painters here ,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 05:48 PM~6027227
> *Hell yes that why i get pissed when this guy fucks with me because he makes me act like an ass infront of respectable people like all of you...
> *


Its all good bro, they realize hes a bluffer! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 04:53 PM~6027268
> *Its all good bro, they realize hes a bluffer! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya you know you did something good if it pisses someone off that bad, you never see anyone take the time to nitpick something subpar


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 03:55 PM~6027288
> *ya you know you did something good if it pisses someone off that bad, you never see anyone take the time to nitpick something subpar
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 05:55 PM~6027288
> *ya you know you did something good if it pisses someone off that bad, you never see anyone take the time to nitpick something subpar
> *


Yep ,your right! They just cant stand it! Hey Chance lipes car could have been called hatoraid if a 4 door caddy didnt do that name first LOL!


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Look you stupid fuck, I had a few people messin on my computer and they left smiley faces and now you got your panties all in a wad. I looked at the car and the green is cool but I can deffinately pick out some flaws. I aint one to talk shit but, geeze I am an internet "Gangster" so I will. :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good god haters shut up ........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 05:52 PM~6027265
> *Kool even better its gonna be a driver, thats what they are made for might as well drive em and enjoy them, who is this kat anyhow, supose to be here in Texas, not a whole lot a bad ass painters here ,
> *



i dont know whats going on in this topic, but are you talking about an airbrush artist named kat? if so, i know who she is, shes here in san antonio


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 05:59 PM~6027335
> *Look you stupid fuck, I had a few people messin on my computer and they left smiley faces and now you got your panties all in a wad. I looked at the car and the green is cool but I can deffinately pick out some flaws. I aint one to talk shit but, geeze I am an internet "Gangster" so I will. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WEll excuse me, i thought you 2 were a hating couple! My badd! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 04:01 PM~6027355
> *i dont know whats going on in this topic, but are you talking about an airbrush artist named kat? if so, i know who she is, shes here in san antonio
> *


um your lost i see....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

waaz crackin big caddy , you find me a digi dash cluster yet fool?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 06:01 PM~6027355
> *i dont know whats going on in this topic, but are you talking about an airbrush artist named kat? if so, i know who she is, shes here in san antonio
> *


no i beileve he meant this assclown bad mouthing a 19 year homies car on here, Its a damn shame, Im suprised this thread wasnt pissed on long time ago buy this COCKY HIGH CLASS BUILDER! LOL!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 03:59 PM~6027335
> *Look you stupid fuck, I had a few people messin on my computer and they left smiley faces and now you got your panties all in a wad. I looked at the car and the green is cool but I can deffinately pick out some flaws. I aint one to talk shit but, geeze I am an internet "Gangster" so I will. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



go some where else...I dont like shit talking 3 post newbies/// go to off topic oh shit you cant dont call me a stupid fuck who the fuck are you supposed to be anyway.........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 04:50 PM~6026613
> *And YOU go sell your pussy bitch! :0
> *


I thought she meant me cause of this hillarious remark i made ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

quote=marathon1218,Aug 23 2006, 04:05 PM~6027403]
go some where else...I dont like shit talking 3 post newbies/// go to off topic oh shit you cant dont call me a stupid fuck who the fuck are you supposed to be anyway.........
[/quote]
just another *HATER!!!!!*


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Well My Bad GANGSTER.....dont get all buthurt just because I am not swinging off your nuts because of your Zebra striped candy like all them other fools.....if you cant take the criticism then dont post your rides. And by the way....this "Newbie" managed to pick out your flaws.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Shit I almost forgot we did get the hydro's installed is it ok if I post a pic??? :biggrin:


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 05:14 PM~6027441
> *Shit I almost forgot we did get the hydro's installed is it ok if I post a pic??? :biggrin:
> *


yeah if it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 06:03 PM~6027379
> *waaz crackin big caddy , you find me a digi dash cluster yet fool?
> *


I seen one on ebay today!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 04:14 PM~6027440
> *Well My Bad GANGSTER.....dont get all buthurt just because I am not swinging off your nuts because of your Zebra striped candy like all them other fools.....if you cant take the criticism then dont post your rides. And by the way....this "Newbie" managed to pick out your flaws.
> *


listen here bitch the only thing that is zebra striped is my cock after you and you moms get done suckin it.. go to another thred I have enough haters in here.. Mods are checkin her IP right now since I know that this is tdr's BITCH


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Im from 509....what?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Does it say newbie's and haters enter here on this thread or what.. show me a pic with a stripe in the paint... :0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 04:20 PM~6027492
> *Im from 509....what?
> *


umm ok is that some kind of street gang or something..???should I be scared of you now. go play some where else cuz now I know how dumb you are.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sup Mandy dont mind my language this burban girl is talking shit with her man tdr..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

LET THE HATING START WHATS WRONG WITH THIS??


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 22 2006, 03:56 AM~6015920
> *This is for all the haters..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry I know there is a dent in the shrome rail and that there is some compound on the window....fuck you haters


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well if you cant see...i guess not since you ask what is wrong....the chrome all around top of bed is crap...and the bed floor is dented all to hell...do you see that???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 04:27 PM~6027535
> *:roflmao:
> *



RIGHT WHERE???????STUPID BITCH TELL TDR TO SHOW YOU HOW TO HIGHLIGHT THE STRIPE. DUMB HOE.


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 05:23 PM~6027510
> *umm ok is that some kind of street gang or something..???should I be scared of you now. go play some where else cuz now I know how dumb you are.
> *



Fool....I live in Washington.....509......dumbass.....you were checkin my IP


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:28 PM~6027545
> *well if you cant see...i guess not since you ask what is wrong....the chrome all around top of bed is crap...and the bed floor is dented all to hell...do you see that???
> *


YOUR A FUNNY FUCKER i SAID IT BEFORE YOU DID... WELL THE NEW RAILS WERE OVER 1500 DOLLARS AND WE DID NOR HAVE THE MONEY FOR THEM AS FOR THE FLOOR OF THE BED.....WELL ITS THE FLOOR OF THE BED YOU DONT FUCKING COUNT ANYMORE TILL YOU POST PICS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ***


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: marathon1218, daytons4life, Burbangirl, ToXiC_FuMeS, tdr6874, Dr. Tre, chitownladyLUX, switched84cutlass
THANKS TDR YOU BLEW MY POST UP... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

here is the stripes in the candy/flake


----------



## chitownladyLUX (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 06:24 PM~6027521
> *Sup Mandy dont mind my language this burban girl is talking shit with her man tdr..
> *


Hey don't mind me.. :biggrin: 
Your doing a great job, their just hatin


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 04:34 PM~6027589
> *here is the stripes in the candy/flake
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A FUCKING SHADOW


----------



## Burbangirl (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:34 PM~6027589
> *here is the stripes in the candy/flake
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.....if you all dont see that your dumb....the green is a bad ass color and ya all are proud im sure ......dont be stupid when people make posts on it....thats why you put it up right?

Keep trying youll get better

people talk shit just to get you all worked up, you fell for it over some smiley faces, I aint a bitch....you dont even know me


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

19 YEARS PAINTING AND CANT TELL A SHADOW..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Those are shadows a real candy paint job you can see the base color here are some pics of the same qtr. those lines you call zebra stripes are actually the wall of the garage in the back ground look real hard and you will be able to tell that.. I know what a tiger stripe is and no matter what it looks like in the pics there are none in this car.. stop fucking up this thread now. If the paint job was fucked we would repaint it.. thats because we did not pay some one else to do it. you may see it at a show some time and realize you were wrong but like I said your words dont mean shit on here untill you prove yourself, same with you burban girl.. Your shit talking opinions dont meen shit untill you show what you can do.. Look at these pics see how the stripe just dissapears its lighting 19 years and you dont know how light effects a candy job you must really suck..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

looks more like the metalics are floping with the contours of the body then it being striped, you have to give tdr6874 a break , he probally jus does not understand the concept of flip-flop....hes probally use to single stage or jus solid colors with no pearl or metallic...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice to see everyone likes my ride..... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for all the great comment to those who count...  just got out of work and already on page 42.......sweet :roflmao:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well new photos same result....pic 1 your photo outside







stripes

photo 2 inside same stripes









then photo 3 new angle same stripe...funny how shadows didnt change but the angle of the photo did


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

my 12 year old can see it


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry hater...unlike my boy i think your just funny..here you go bro :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

here is what a frame off looks like


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 06:21 PM~6028205
> *here is what a frame off looks like
> 
> 
> ...


did you spray it???:dunno:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i dont know what i am doing how could i????


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 06:23 PM~6028231
> *i dont know what i am doing how could i????
> *


whatever bro


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry about the compound in the wheelwell


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I thought this was good for a laugh! :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn. when did all the fucking hate start.. im behind ass hell.. someone fill me in on it..


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well sic it all started when cornbread the truck driver showed up talkin about how great he paints and doesnt cut corners has his friends show up and pat eachother on the back...then when hes called out on it he says its shadows, or its a friends car, and how it cost too much to buy this or buy that....or how straight the car is...then shows pics if miss aligned body panels...beds that are dented all to shit...then says well its not perfect...if you post it you will get good and bad feedback...take it all and learn...its a good home garage paint job...but it is not a "frame off" its a body came off then we painted the frame and put it back together....we did not even strip the body all the way down...left the glass in and taped it off...if you can spend 4k on paint spend 200 more on a new windshield...if you are going to take the body of and smooth the firewall smooth it all not just half where the heater core came out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 05:06 PM~6026802
> *dont half ass it
> oh look i must know what i am talking about now my post count is up
> *


its his car so he can do what he wants to :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 06:18 PM~6027474
> *listen here bitch the only thing that is zebra striped is my cock after you and you moms get done suckin it.. go to another thred I have enough haters in here.. Mods are checkin her IP right now since I know that this is tdr's BITCH
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 06:34 PM~6027589
> *here is the stripes in the candy/flake
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shit wow that aint shit! When the right lighting hits any candy could do that, hell thats fuckin impressive for the first candy he ever sprayed, you act like its easy! He will put your ass to shame if he keeps this up! Oh wait you have no credability to post your own work so hes putting you to shame as we speak! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ive seen the best layed kandy stripe under the right light conditions , hell the flash aint helping . that car is a true frame off and a damn nice job at that , i sitll kave to see any of your work . loser ....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 10:33 PM~6029292
> *ive seen the best layed kandy stripe under the right light conditions , hell the flash aint helping . that car is a true frame off and a damn nice job at that , i sitll kave to see any of your work . loser ....
> *


Me neither Bobby! i think hes chicken shit to post it up! He probably cant say he done most of the work like Chance and Lipe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 08:23 PM~6028231
> *i dont know what i am doing how could i????
> *


I hope you didnt do those wack as flames thats childs play! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 08:02 PM~6028554
> *well sic it all started when cornbread the truck driver showed up talkin about how great he paints and doesnt cut corners  has his friends show up and pat eachother on the back...then when hes called out on it he says its shadows, or its a friends car, and how it cost too much to buy this or buy that....or how straight the car is...then shows pics if miss aligned body panels...beds that are dented all to shit...then says well its not perfect...if you post it you will get good and bad feedback...take it all and learn...its a good home garage paint job...but it is not a "frame off" its a body came off then we painted the frame and put it back together....we did not even strip the body all the way down...left the glass in and taped it off...if you can spend 4k on paint spend 200 more on a new windshield...if you are going to take the body of and smooth the firewall smooth it all not just half where the heater core came out
> *


Well one thing is for sure: Nothing is perfect homie...I've seen some high quality radicals with a lot of flaws...I'm sure your frame offs have a lot of those too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 09:16 PM~6029159
> *Aw shit wow that aint shit! When the right lighting hits  any candy could do that, hell thats fuckin impressive for the first candy he ever sprayed, you act like its easy!  He will put your ass to shame if he keeps this up!  Oh wait you have no credability to post your own work so hes putting you to shame as we speak! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 07:21 PM~6028205
> *here is what a frame off looks like
> 
> 
> ...


better close up pics please...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 10:44 PM~6029353
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 10:45 PM~6029363
> *better close up pics please...
> *


them flames look like shit! Looks like he tried to make the black inside em match each other, and thats why they look like shit! A good flame job is not suppossed to look like the same taping over and over! They are too long and thin, plus the color doesnt suite the black! They look like a sticker! Halloween come on! :uh:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

dont listen to all the haters.. you guys did a good job.. i havent really looked for flaws but fuck it.. even if there is, at least your cruizin in your ride that you built with your own hands..  


the haters are all hatin cause you didnt make it a low-rod or muscle car...... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 09:48 PM~6029382
> *them flames look like shit! Looks like he tried to make them match each other, and thats why they look like shit! A good flame job is not suppossed to look like the same shit over and over!
> *


boooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaa...Exactly bro...You saw it on a tiny pic, imagine on a better and closer pic...I rarely talk shit about other people's cars cause I sure don't have perfect rides but this asshole is talking as if he's been building Vegas show winners one after the other... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude if u saw that car in person.. u wouldnt be talkin.. thta cars beautifull.. took sweepstakes at the houston show..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6029420
> *boooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaa...Exactly bro...You saw it on a tiny pic, imagine on a better and closer pic...I rarely talk shit about other people's cars cause I sure don't have perfect rides but this asshole is talking as if he's been building Vegas show winners one after the other... :0
> *


He can suck on that one with his picky ass comments! WAck ass flame blow job! :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 10:54 PM~6029430
> *dude if u saw that car in person.. u wouldnt be talkin.. thta cars beautifull.. took sweepstakes at the houston show..
> *


yeah the details put in the car the look fine like suspension and the gloss of the paint n such! But them flames look retarded on there bro! They look like stickers! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 23 2006, 09:50 PM~6029401
> *dont listen to all the haters.. you guys did a good job..  i havent really looked for flaws but fuck it.. even if there is, at least your cruizin in your ride that you built with your own hands..
> the haters are all hatin cause you didnt make it a low-rod or muscle car...... :biggrin:
> *


Almost impossible to build something perfect...Chance did a good job...A lot of effort was put into that ride and hating on it just shows there are assholes and dumb fucks all over in this game... :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6029430
> *dude if u saw that car in person.. u wouldnt be talkin.. thta cars beautifull.. took sweepstakes at the houston show..
> *


Probably very nice for sure bro but trust me, we could find flaws on it for sure...It certainly ain't perfect now...Come on...Like I said, I only have and build street rides but I hate it when someone bring other people shit down...Damn even the best of the bests don't do that...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 08:57 PM~6029466
> *Probably very nice for sure bro but trust me, we could find flaws on it for sure...It certainly ain't perfect now...Come on...
> *


i actully would say its perfect..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 10:56 PM~6029453
> *Almost impossible to build something perfect...Chance did a good job...A lot of effort was put into that ride and hating on it just shows there are assholes and dumb fucks all over in this game... :angry:
> *


i agree! Im just hating on homeboyz flames because they are str8 wack! The rest of the car looks fine from a small pic!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 10:58 PM~6029473
> *i actully would say its perfect..
> *


The flames arent perfect?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:58 PM~6029473
> *i actully would say its perfect..
> *


Very nice for sure but I hardly doubt that it is perfect and even if it was, why would this guy come on here talk shit and flash his whip saying how bad he his...WoW, what a great car builder...With a stuck up attitude...People like that pisses me off...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burbangirl_@Aug 23 2006, 05:27 PM~6027535
> *:roflmao:
> *


keep on laughing bitch...Easy to do behind a screen name with no other information... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 09:58 PM~6029475
> *i agree! Im just hating on homeboyz flames because they are str8 wack! The rest of the car looks fine from a small pic!
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

burbangirl, what do you drive ? prob a shitbox......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 11:08 PM~6029573
> *keep on laughing bitch...Easy to do behind a screen name with no other information... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 08:54 PM~6029430
> *dude if u saw that car in person.. u wouldnt be talkin.. thta cars beautifull.. took sweepstakes at the houston show..
> *


Whats up sic do you know this shit talker tdr, what show did that car take sweepstakes at??


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 08:58 PM~6029473
> *i actully would say its perfect..
> *



If it perfect then why wont he post better pics, like the undercarrige or the frame off rebuild HE CLAIMS HE did.. not hating on that car because I personally like it just want to see HIM in a pic working on it..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 07:02 PM~6028554
> *well sic it all started when cornbread the truck driver showed up talkin about how great he paints and doesnt cut corners  has his friends show up and pat eachother on the back...then when hes called out on it he says its shadows, or its a friends car, and how it cost too much to buy this or buy that....or how straight the car is...then shows pics if miss aligned body panels...beds that are dented all to shit...then says well its not perfect...if you post it you will get good and bad feedback...take it all and learn...its a good home garage paint job...but it is not a "frame off" its a body came off then we painted the frame and put it back together....we did not even strip the body all the way down...left the glass in and taped it off...if you can spend 4k on paint spend 200 more on a new windshield...if you are going to take the body of and smooth the firewall smooth it all not just half where the heater core came out
> *


Fuck you bitch first I never ever once said HOW GREAT I PAINT your bitch ass said that not me.. Second you are posting pics of a car are you claiming that you painted it or what??? If you did lets see the pics.. Third You said we spent 4 grand on paint not me.. Fourth I take negative feed back from people that COUNT and dont just HATE LIKE A BITCH.. I think its just plain and simple that you are a fucking gay ass hatin bitch.. If you were a pro painter like you claim you would have posted pics by this point. The fact of the matter is that you claim to know alot and really you dont..You come on here and point out flaws, we have hundreds of pics posted dick of course there are going to be flaws.. And if you posted some pics I bet you we could all trash your work and talk shit about your paint jobs but no one else on here is like you.. That car you posted lopks nice as hell but rest assured there are flaws on it. THATS WHY YOU WONT POST BETTER PICS.. Yes I drive a truck and you keep talking shit about my race what the fuck are you????So what I am white. This car was a complete frame off the only things we did not replace are the windows because there is no reason too. and the wiring harness because after removing the heating and cooling system we would have hacked the fuck out of a brand new harness so whats the point.. One things is for sure tho YOU STILL HAVE NOT POSTED A PIC OF A FRAME OFF THAT YOU DID.... UNTILL YOU CAN POST A PIC OF A FRAME OFF THAT YOU DID SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH. And when you do make sure that the cost from start to finish does not exceed 7 grand because that about what he has spent on this car from start to finish including his hydraulics... Its funny that HE CLAIMS the panels are not lined up wonder if he knows we replaced every panel on the car like the rear qtrs and the lowers of the doors.. I can get those right but cant line up a fucking hood .. Your a gay ass dick sucking hating bitch to end this essay I will leave you with this.. POST A PIC OF YOU WORKING ON A FRAME OFF.. NOT SOME ONE ELSES SHIT THEN I MIGHT LISTEN TO WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY... PEACE BITCH ASS HATER
CHANCE...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that about sums it up ....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 10:42 PM~6030189
> *that about sums it up ....
> *


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

GAWD DAYUM there's some anger in here :roflmao:

Good build in a short time :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@Aug 23 2006, 08:16 PM~6028148
> *well new photos same result....pic 1  your photo outside
> 
> 
> ...


just for the hell of it i checked out a few other elco`s by my crib (factory untoched ones)and those body lines look the same to me

props to the painter of this elco the car came out beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 23 2006, 10:55 PM~6029955
> *Fuck you bitch first I never ever once said HOW GREAT I PAINT your bitch ass said that not me.. Second you are posting pics of a car are you claiming that you painted it or what??? If you did lets see the pics.. Third You said we spent 4 grand on paint not me.. Fourth I take negative feed back from people that COUNT and dont just HATE LIKE A BITCH.. I think its just plain and simple that you are a fucking gay ass hatin bitch.. If you were a pro painter like you claim you would have posted pics by this point. The fact of the matter is that you claim to know alot and really you dont..You come on here and point out flaws, we have hundreds of pics posted dick of course there are going to be flaws.. And if you posted some pics I bet you we could all trash your work and talk shit about your paint jobs but no one else on here is like you.. That car you posted lopks nice as hell but rest assured there are flaws on it. THATS WHY YOU WONT POST BETTER PICS.. Yes I drive a truck and you keep talking shit about my race what the fuck are you????So what I am white. This car was a complete frame off the only things we did not replace are the windows because there is no reason too. and the wiring harness because after removing the heating and cooling system we would have hacked the fuck out of a brand new harness so whats the point.. One things is for sure tho YOU STILL HAVE NOT POSTED A PIC OF A FRAME OFF THAT YOU DID.... UNTILL YOU CAN POST A PIC OF A FRAME OFF THAT YOU DID SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH. And when you do make sure that the cost from start to finish does not exceed 7 grand because that about what he has spent on this car from start to finish including his hydraulics... Its funny that HE CLAIMS the panels are not lined up wonder if he knows we replaced every panel on the car like the rear qtrs and the lowers of the doors.. I can get those right but cant line up a fucking hood .. Your a gay ass dick sucking hating bitch to end this essay I will leave you with this.. POST A PIC OF YOU WORKING ON A FRAME OFF.. NOT SOME ONE ELSES SHIT THEN I MIGHT LISTEN TO WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY...      PEACE BITCH ASS HATER
> CHANCE...
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6029430
> *dude if u saw that car in person.. u wouldnt be talkin.. thta cars beautifull.. took sweepstakes at the houston show..
> *


that street rod took sweeps at houston LRM show?. what class?, cause you know there lowrod class is mostly won by default, they keep it open in case any rods show up but really dont judge em , if 1 or 2 rods show up there goes your 1st and 2nd place..., The car sweepstakes cat. is only for lowriders...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 24 2006, 07:12 AM~6031698
> *that street rod took sweeps at houston LRM show?. what class?, cause you know there lowrod class is mostly won by default, they keep it open in case any rods show up but really dont judge em , if 1 or 2 rods show up there goes your 1st and 2nd place..., The car sweepstakes cat. is only for lowriders...
> *


 i dunno remember.. they stuck him in something.. ill have to ask my boy and find out..i wanna say they stuck him in sport compact...i duont remember..
i just know for a fact her took a sweepstake


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy+Aug 23 2006, 08:59 PM~6029481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. thats true.. i didnt even know he worked on that car.. surposely i guess.. but whatever.. theres pics of it here on lay itlow.. ill find some


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 08:18 AM~6031727
> *i dunno remember.. they stuck him in something.. ill have to ask my boy and find out..i wanna say they stuck him in sport compact...i duont remember..
> i just know for a fact her took a sweepstake
> *


sport compact...sounds like something LRM would do.you never can tell what you gonna get at a LRM show....I remember John Chuck with the blue camero from Houston, one show they would stick him in cars then the next show he would be in euros....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i found one pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this is all i found


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

car looks real nice, amazed it came outa houston...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

john chuck took 3rd custom compact, and that chevelle took 2nd custom compact sweepstakes in houston


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 24 2006, 09:20 AM~6032477
> *car looks real nice, amazed it came outa houston...
> *


i have no clue where its from


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Its a rod but I think its nice as hell. If he did paint it he did a hell of a job. Looks good..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 24 2006, 02:27 AM~6031122
> *just for the hell of it i checked out a few other elco`s by my crib (factory untoched ones)and those body lines look the same to me
> 
> props to the painter of this elco the car came out beautiful  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro just helping out my friend.. never claimed it was perfect..But close :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 09:46 AM~6031895
> *this is all i found
> 
> 
> ...


Its nice, but i still think the flames look like stickers the way they was patterend, that killed it especially the ones on the hood . Also the pipes are dull as fuck on that beautiful motor, thats half ass! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and the radiator cap is crooked. if he built that he has no room to talk , ill pick flaws for days.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: damn this guy again,you must have really pissed him off chance....car looks good seen it in person...chance does a really good paint job, id trust him to do my shit...so fuck the haters and do your thing...people hate to just hate so dont let it bother you homie :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 24 2006, 11:47 PM~6038956
> *:banghead:  :banghead: damn this guy again,you must have really pissed him off chance....car looks good seen it in person...chance does a really good paint job, id trust him to do my shit...so fuck the haters and do your thing...people hate to just hate so dont let it bother you homie :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Wayne I tried my hardest to get this thing perfect...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah it looks good even that dude said it did...but i don't know whats up with him just tormenting you like this dog.we all helped out to do the best we could with the time we had and its way better than it was when the 30 yr vet painted it so fuck it as long as lipe likes it it's all good...look at me i got a four door imp and im happy with it...thats what it's about...so what there is always gonna be something that aint perfect...everybodys car has shit wrong with it :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 25 2006, 04:20 AM~6039652
> *yeah it looks good even that dude said it did...but i don't know whats up with him just tormenting you like this dog.we all helped out to do the best we could with the time we had and its way better than it was when the 30 yr vet painted it so fuck it as long as lipe likes it it's all good...look at me i got a four door imp and im happy with it...thats what it's about...so what there is always gonna be something that aint perfect...everybodys car has shit wrong with it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 24 2006, 11:46 PM~6038062
> *and the radiator cap is crooked. if he built that he has no room to talk , ill pick flaws for days.....
> *


Look at that dirty ass steering column boot! I thought he was a perfectionist LOL! :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

First off... this was extremely amuzing... Second off.... for people to put so much heart into a project for a friend who began this project for their grandfathers memory and never had the chance to meet him (referring to Chance, Raul, Kevin,Luis, Chachi, Amanda and anyone else that i may have missed) about my dad means more than anything imaginable! I know that my dad (lipe's grandfather) would absolutely love Lipe's car and would be extremely PROUD. He probably would have been there to give his two cents if he was still alive. Bottom line is that a lot of people put a lot of hard work and dedication to this car that was once referred to as "patches" and now the car is immaculate, and so long as the OWNER (lipe) likes it... thats all that fucken matters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 26 2006, 03:22 AM~6046487
> *First off... this was extremely amuzing... Second off.... for people to put so much heart into a project for a friend who began this project for their grandfathers memory and never had the chance to meet him (referring to Chance, Raul, Kevin,Luis, Chachi, Amanda and anyone else that i may have missed) about my dad means more than anything imaginable! I know that my dad (lipe's grandfather) would absolutely love Lipe's car and would be extremely PROUD. He probably would have been there to give his two cents if he was still alive.  Bottom line is that a lot of people put a lot of hard work and dedication to this car that was once referred to as "patches" and now the car is immaculate, and so long as the OWNER (lipe) likes it... thats all that fucken matters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: that about says it all


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

switches up and going...I kinda like it this high...i can probably tuck some 22's :roflmao: .....junk :biggrin:
click on the pics to enlarge


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 26 2006, 06:08 AM~6046743
> *switches up and going...I kinda like it this high...i can probably tuck some 22's :roflmao: .....junk :biggrin:
> click on the pics to enlarge
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! Nice lock up! 
I about got the caddy ready for primer! :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

glad to be able to help you out dog...seeyou guys when i get back man


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

oh yeah and i should be bringin something back on the trailor too............


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanx for all your help Lipe


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 27 2006, 04:29 AM~6051775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Looks fuckin awesome Family....Fuck them stupid BITCH ASS HATERS


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

What it do running just gotta get the front bumper :0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looking better every time i see it :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i see one piece headlights and chrome bumpers in your future .... lookin good


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 31 2006, 09:50 AM~6079410
> *i see one piece headlights and chrome bumpers in your future .... lookin good
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 31 2006, 01:45 PM~6080047
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

almost there hommie, shit you gots me excided for you. kandy looks like it has nice depth to it and lotsa flip. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

almost there keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aye you said ruben was taking them bags off the 64????????whats he doin with them?????


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 3 2006, 11:12 PM~6099162
> *aye you said ruben was taking them bags off the 64????????whats he doin with them?????
> *


not sure bro :dunno: ...I'll ask him


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for the help wayne...got my car mobile now..driveshaft fits and brake are bleed. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

trying to catch some of the summer left


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Sep 3 2006, 03:11 PM~6096961
> *almost there keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

did u use ppg or h.o.k paint cuz that shit is fuckin weeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Sep 12 2006, 12:07 AM~6153437
> *did u use ppg or h.o.k paint cuz that shit is fuckin weeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


HOK! :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 07:43 AM~6154975
> *HOK! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 07:43 AM~6154975
> *HOK! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

On the road...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I wanted to mention some one who has played an important roll in the making of this car but has never been in the pics.. His name is Ken great guy and has helped in many ways.. We appreciate all the things you did to keep us moving on this.. Going to the show in Saginaw for its first showing.. Thanks again Ken..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 17 2006, 01:13 AM~6189481
> *I wanted to mention some one who has played an important roll in the making of this car but has never been in the pics.. His name is Ken great guy and has helped in many ways.. We appreciate all the things you did to keep us moving on this.. Going to the show in Saginaw for its first showing..  Thanks again Ken..
> *


GOOD LUCK LUX! YOU WILL DO FINE!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 16 2006, 10:58 PM~6189373
> *On the road...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Feb 2 2006, 05:06 AM~4756556
> *This car belongs to Lipe, know here on lay it low as Lipe328. Untouchable Car Club member from Lansing Michigan. Frame off on this one. It is going to take us awhile on this one so we will keep pics posted as we progress.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS IT ME, OR DOES THESE PIXS HAVE ORBS !??!

RUN!!! THAT SHITTS HAUNTED!! :0


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 07:01 AM~6209198
> *IS IT ME, OR DOES THESE PIXS HAVE ORBS !??!
> 
> RUN!!! THAT SHITTS HAUNTED!! :0
> *


ORBS :dunno:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

wow! i love it, garage built  
good job


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 21 2006, 03:25 PM~6219273
> *wow! i love it, garage built
> good job
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 07:46 AM~6031895
> *this is all i found
> 
> 
> ...


this car is fuckin badass. there is no comparison between this car and the elco on topic. 2 way different builds. on 2 different levels. but ive never seen a "perfect flame job" before either???


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2006, 12:35 PM~6235225
> *this car is fuckin badass. there is no comparison between this car and the elco on topic.  2 way different builds.  on 2 different levels. but ive never seen a "perfect flame job" before either???
> *


it is a nice car..no doubt...but still ain't seen no build up pics..still not sure who did the work??? anybody can get a car off of google and claim it.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

nobody can let it die.. :angry: its a nice car and it was to different build-ups..i made my car so that i can drive it, not show it off on a trailor :thumbsup:


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

My God-damn PC wont load the pics, but what I saw looks REALLY GOOD!  !
You guys wanna do mine? LOL! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hahaa, this topic cracked me up when that guy was talking shit about it not being a frame off or what ever,funny stuff!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 2 2006, 09:56 AM~4757004
> *KEEP US UPDATED NOT VERY MANY PEOPLE DO BODY OFF'S HERE
> *


----------

